# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը

## Artgeo

Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ է երկրագնդի վրա ճշմարտության մարմնավորումը։  Միգուցե ճշմարտությունը չո՞ւնի նյութայական մարմնավորում։ Կամ էլ ճշմարտությունը մեր մոտակայքում է և մարդն ի վիճակի չէ այն գտնելու, քանի որ սուզված ենք մեղքերի ու չարության մեջ։ Կամ ընդհանրապես ճշմարտություն չկա։ Այն ընդամենը հարաբերականություն է։ Կամ այն կա, պարզապես մենք չգիտենք ինչում է կայանում նրա էությունը։ Ես երկար եմ փնտրել ճշմարտություն և չեմ գտել այն։

----------

armena (05.07.2009), յոգի (15.12.2009)

----------


## Arisol

Իմ կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական ա: Օրինակ վերցնենք կրոնները: Ամեն մի կրոնում գոյություն ունեն իրենց տեսակետները մեռլուց հետո ինչ լինելու վերաբերյալ ու ամեն կրոնի համար դա ճշմարտություն ա, ստեղից հետևություն, որ ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական ա:
Հ.Գ. աչքիս անկապ բան եմ գրել… չգիտեմ՝ միտքս կարացել եմ արտահայտել, թե չէ…

----------

Բիձա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական ա: Օրինակ վերցնենք կրոնները: Ամեն մի կրոնում գոյություն ունեն իրենց տեսակետները մեռլուց հետո ինչ լինելու վերաբերյալ ու ամեն կրոնի համար դա ճշմարտություն ա, ստեղից հետևություն, որ ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական ա:
> Հ.Գ. աչքիս անկապ բան եմ գրել… չգիտեմ՝ միտքս կարացել եմ արտահայտել, թե չէ…


Նարե ջան, համաձայն եմ, իսկապես լրիվ անկապ բան ես գրել։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  
Այն, որ տարբեր կրոններում, մահից հետոյի մասին պատկերացումները տարբեր են, չի նշանակում, որ այդ մահից հետոն տարբեր կրոնի դավանողների մոտ պիտի տարբեր ձևերով լինի։ Պարզ է, որ բոլորինն էլ մի ձևով է լինելու, այսինքն՝ եթե այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ գոյություն ունեն բազմաթիվ տեսակետներ, ապա բացի մեկից, մնացածը որոշակիորեն սխալ են։  :Wink:  Հետևաբար ճշմարտությունը մեկն է։ 

Հարցը մի քիչ վերացական է, բայց փորձեմ կոնկրետ պատասխանել. այո, համոզված եմ, որ կա ճշմարտություն, այն միշտ էլ մեր կողքին է ու մեր մեջ, ուղղակի մենք հաճախ կույր ենք լինում և չենք տեսնում այն, չնայած այն բանին, որ երբեմն աչքներս է մտնում...  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թովմասն ասաց.
- Տե՛ր, չգիտենք՝ ուր ես գնում. արդ, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք գիտենալ ճանապարհը:
Հիսուսը պատասխանեց նրան.
- Ե՛ս եմ ճանապարհը, *ճշմարտությունը* և կյանքը: Ինձնով միայն կարելի է գնալ իմ հոր մոտ:
Հովհաննես 14:5-6

----------

Manya (16.05.2009), Միքայէլ (07.07.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Թովմասն ասաց.
> - Տե՛ր, չգիտենք՝ ուր ես գնում. արդ, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք գիտենալ ճանապարհը:
> Հիսուսը պատասխանեց նրան.
> - Ե՛ս եմ ճանապարհը, *ճշմարտությունը* և կյանքը: Ինձնով միայն կարելի է գնալ իմ հոր մոտ:
> Հովհաննես 14:5-6


Այսինքն ճշմարտությունը դա Քրիստոսն է:
Բայց հիմա կան բազմաթիվ քրիստոնեկան աղանդներ, որոնք այս կամ այն կերպ են մեկնաբանում Կտակարանը և յուրաքանչյուրն էլ պնդում է թե իր ասածն է ճշմարիտ արդյունքում հարց է ծագում, որն է՞ ճշմարտությունը:
Ճշմարտությունը դա հայրենիքն է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այն ինչ դառն է, այն ինչ մերկ է…
Ճշմարտությունը կարող է խայթել ու միաժամանակ աննկատ ձևով շոյել մարդուն… Հիմնականում մարդիկ տեսնում են ճշմարտության դաժան կողմերը, այսինքն դաժան արդյունքները… Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդ իր սեփական խղճի առաջ արդար ու անկեղծ է, ապա երբեք չի վախենա ճշմարտությանը բարձր ու պարզ հայացքով նայել…

----------

sharick (11.03.2012)

----------


## Արսեն

Ճշմարտությունը վատ դերասանության արդյունք է :Cool:

----------

Բիձա (07.09.2009)

----------


## emo

Մի հատվածել ես մեջբերեմ Աստվածաշնչից.

-------------------------------
*Հիսուսն ասաց.
«.... բայց ես դրա համար իսկ ծնվել եմ և դրա համար իսկ եկել եմ աշխարհ,որպեսզի ճշմարտության համար վկայեմ: Ամեն մարդ ,որ Ճշմարտությունից է , իմ ձայնը լսում է»:
Պիղատոսը նրան ասաց.
«Ինչ է ճշմարտությունը ?» ....*

*  Հովհաննէս 18*
----------------------------------            
      Բայց այդ հարցին պատասխան չստացավ , Հիսուս լռեց, քանի որ ըստ իր ասածի(Ամեն մարդ ,որ Ճշմարտությումից է...) որպեսզի հասկանաս ինչ բանա ճշմարտությունը դու պետքա լինես հենց նրանից՝ Ճշմարտությունից,  միայն այդ ժամանակ կլսես  ու կհասկանաս Ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## Ուրվական

Սա շատ խորը փիլիսոփայական հարց է, այնպիսին, ինչպես, օրինակ, ինչ է գեղեցկությունը: Աշխարհում դեռ ոչ մեկը չի կարողացել և դեռ երկար ժամանակ չի կարողանա տալ ճշմարտության ճշգրիտ սահմանաումը: Նայեք, մեկի համար, որը հավատում է Աստծուն, ճշմարտությունն ունի մի տեսք, չհավատացողի համար` մեկ այլ տեսք: Բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող միանշանակ մինչև վերջ առաջ տանել իր տեսակետը: Սա, եթե նայենք շատ խորը: Բայց կան ինչ-որ բաներ, որ մարդկությունն ընդունել է իր համար որպես ճիշտ և ապրում է ըստ այդ ճշտի: Դրանցից շատերը նշված են Կտակարանում, իսկ շատ մարդիկ էլ այդ ճշտին հետևում են առանց Կտակարանի: Բայց, նորից եմ ասում, եթե շատ խորանանք, հաստատ ոչ մի բանն էլ միանշանակ ճիշտ համարել չենք կարող: Մի խոսքով, այս թեմայի մասին կնախընտրեի զրուցել, այլ ոչ թե կատարել կցկտուր գրառումներ:

----------


## Arisol

Ճշմարտությունն էն ա, որից շատ մարդիկ վախենում են, այդ թվում և ես: Ճշմարտությունն այնքան վատ կարա լինի, որ մարդիկ նախընտրում են ապրել իրենց հորինած «ճշմարտության», ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ստի մեջ, քան լինել պարզ բոլորի հետ: Ճշմարտությունը ոչ բոլորին ա շնորհված հասկանալ և ընդունել, առավել ևս՝ ապրել ճշմարտության հետ: 
Երբ իմանաք, թե որն ա սուտը, ինչի համար ա, էդ ժամանակ կարող եք ասել, թե որն ա ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ ճշմարտությունը ստի հականիշն ա, ստի հակապատկերն ա, ավելի լուրջ ու կարևոր երևույթ ա:

Հ.Գ. Աչքիս էլի տուֆտեցի…

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երբ իմանաք, թե որն ա սուտը, ինչի համար ա, էդ ժամանակ կարող եք ասել, թե որն ա ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ ճշմարտությունը ստի հականիշն ա, ստի հակապատկերն ա, ավելի լուրջ ու կարևոր երևույթ ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Աչքիս էլի տուֆտեցի…


Հա, ճիշտ ա, բայց ճիշտն ու սուտը իրար հետ փոխկապված են, դու չես կարող իմանալ սուտը, առանց իմանալու, թե ինչ է ճիշտը, և հակառակը: Այնպես որ, ևս մեկ անգամ ասեմ, ոչ մեկը չի կարա ճշտի ու ստի սահմանում տա, որովհետև չի կարողանա ապացուցել, որ ինքը ճիշտ է ասում, քանի որ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչ է ճիշտը:

----------


## Artgeo

Chuk-ի փոխարեն գրեմ, եթե մենք ասում ենք ճշmարտություն չկա և այն իրոք չկա, ապա ստացվում է, որ մենք ճշմարտություն ենք ասում։ Այսինքն ճշմարտություն կա։

----------


## Ուրվական

> Chuk-ի փոխարեն գրեմ, եթե մենք ասում ենք ճշմարտություն չկա և այն իրոք չկա, ապա ստացվում է, որ մենք ճշմարտություն ենք ասում։ Այսինքն ճշմարտություն կա։


Չեմ հիշում, թե ով է ասել.
"Աշխարհում մեկ ճշմարիտ բան կա, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի ճշմարիտ բան չկա": Զգում ե՞ս, ինչ հակասության ենք գալիս: Համ ասում ենք որ ճշմարիտ բան կա, համ էլ ասում ենք, որ չկա: Փակ ցիկլ է ստացվում, այս հարցին ոչ մեկը չի կարող պատասխանել:

----------


## Sun

> Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ է երկրագնդի վրա ճշմարտության մարմնավորումը։  Միգուցե ճշմարտությունը չո՞ւնի նյութայական մարմնավորում։ Կամ էլ ճշմարտությունը մեր մոտակայքում է և մարդն ի վիճակի չէ այն գտնելու, քանի որ սուզված ենք մեղքերի ու չարության մեջ։ Կամ ընդհանրապես ճշմարտություն չկա։ Այն ընդամենը հարաբերականություն է։ Կամ այն կա, պարզապես մենք չգիտենք ինչում է կայանում նրա էությունը։ Ես երկար եմ փնտրել ճշմարտություն և չեմ գտել այն։


Ճշմարտություն կա այս կյանքում,նայած ում համար,ինչ հանգամանքներում :Smile:  ,բայց հաճախ որոշ,ոչ ինչ որոշ, այլ մեծամասնությունը մարդկանց չեն ուզում տեսնել,չեն ուզում լսել նրա ձայնը, որովհետև ոչ բոլորի է այն հարկավոր,ոչ բոլորին է այն ձեռնտու...
Մարդիկ նախընտրում են ապրել ստով պարուրված կյանքով,որովհետև այդպես ավելի լավ է և' իրենց համար, և' շրջապատի համար, այդպես ավելի հեշտ է:
Բայց վայ նրան ով ճշմարտության հետևից է ընկնում,կյանքը սկսում է իր նեղ շրջանակներով նեղել նրան,դե արի ու երջանիկ ապրիր այս կյանքում:
Դու մի օր կգտնես ստով պարուրված  _ճշմարտությունը_:
__________________________-
_Լավը և նույնիսկ լավագույնը արագ հագեցնում է, եթե դառնում է առօրեական:_

----------


## Katka

> Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ է երկրագնդի վրա ճշմարտության մարմնավորումը։  Միգուցե ճշմարտությունը չո՞ւնի նյութայական մարմնավորում։ Կամ էլ ճշմարտությունը մեր մոտակայքում է և մարդն ի վիճակի չէ այն գտնելու, քանի որ սուզված ենք մեղքերի ու չարության մեջ։ Կամ ընդհանրապես ճշմարտություն չկա։ Այն ընդամենը հարաբերականություն է։ Կամ այն կա, պարզապես մենք չգիտենք ինչում է կայանում նրա էությունը։ Ես երկար եմ փնտրել ճշմարտություն և չեմ գտել այն։


Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա ինչ է ճշմարտությունը: Անընհատ հակասությունների բախվելուց հետո, սկսել եմ զգուշորեն կառուցել իմ ճշմարտությունը`ամեն օր մի "քար" ավելացնում եմ այդ կառույցին ու սվաղում :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

Կարծում եմ ամեն մեկն իր համար է սահմանում իր ճշմարտությունը: Ճշմարտությունը մեր սկզբունքներն են, մեր այն մտքերն են, որոնք մենք համարում ենք ճիշտ և բարոյական:

----------


## Dorian

Ճշմարտությունն այն է, ինչը մարդկանց մեծ մասը կարծում է, թե գիտի, բայց իրականում գիտեմ միայն ես...

----------

Սելավի (17.05.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ էտ դու ինչ գիտես, որ մենք չգիտենք??? :Wink:  Կարողա դու ուղղակի չգիտես, որ մենք էդ գիտենք  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ էտ դու ինչ գիտես, որ մենք չգիտենք??? Կարողա դու ուղղակի չգիտես, որ մենք էդ գիտենք


Ենթադրում եմ, որ Դորիանը նկատի ուներ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, իհարկե, էդ թվում և ինքը, տվյալ նախադասությունն առաջին դեմքով կարդալիս իր համար ճիշտ կհամարի։  :LOL:

----------


## T!gran

> Ճշմարտությունն այն է, ինչը մարդկանց մեծ մասը կարծում է, թե գիտի, բայց իրականում գիտեմ միայն ես...


Շատ համարձակ կարծիք էր, մեջը ճշմարտություն կար

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ համարձակ կարծիք էր, *մեջը ճշմարտություն կար*


Ըհը, մնում է պարզենք, թե քանի տոկոս։  :Jpit:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա ինչ է ճշմարտությունը: Անընհատ հակասությունների բախվելուց հետո, սկսել եմ զգուշորեն կառուցել իմ ճշմարտությունը`ամեն օր մի "քար" ավելացնում եմ այդ կառույցին ու սվաղում


Ահա, տենց կառուցում, սարքում, դարձնում ես մի մեեեծ շենք ու մի օր ինչ-որ բան կամ ինչ-որ մեկը կամ հենց դու ինքդ կփոխվես ու ամբողջությամբ քանդվում ա էդ ամեն ինչը  :Wink:

----------

Միքայէլ (07.07.2009)

----------


## Armen 82

Ճշմարտությունը ճանաչման ընթացքի մեջէ, ոչ թե ավարտի։ Ճշմարտությունը կարելի է ուսումնասիրել, բայց ոչ լիարժեք բցահայտել, քանի որ այն վերաբերում է «ամեն ինչին», իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ նման անվերջ քանակությամբ ինֆորմացիան հնարավոր չէ ընկալել մեկ վերջավոր կյանքի ընթացքում։ 

*Մոդերատորական։ Տրանսլիտով գրառումը դարձված է հայատառ։*

*Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրելն արգելվում է։
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ ունեք, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Սելավի

Յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ  գիտի  ճշմատրությունը,  որովհետև  ողջ  տիեզերական  ճշմարտությունները  թաքցված  են  մրդկանց  մեջ: 
Այստեղ  հարցը  միայն  նրանում  է  կայանում,  թե     մարդը   որտեղ  է  փնտրում  այն,  եթե  նա  փնտրում  է  իր  մեջ,  ոչ  թե  գեղեցիկ  ձևակերպված  խոսքերի  ու  նախադասությունների,  ապա  նա  հաստատ  մի  օր  կգտնի  ու  անգամ  կզարմանա,  որ   այն  ամենը,  ինչ  համարվում  է  ճշմարտություն՝   ինքն  է   հեղինակը,  ստեղծողը    և    հաստատողը,  սակայն  մոռացել  է  այդ   ամենը,  որովհետև  Երկիր  մոլորակի  խաղահրապարակի   օրենքը  այդպես  ենք   որոշել,  ու  ամեն  անգամ  շրջապտույտ  կատարելով  նորից  փակված   գալիս  ենք  այստեղ,  որպեսզի  գտնենք  այն: 
Իսկ   ընդհանրապես,  կյանքի  ամեն  մի  դրվագ,  հատված   ունի  իր  համապատասխան  ճշմարտություն  կոչվածը,  և  չկա  մի  բան,  թեկուզ  անհատական  որոշում   որ  սխալ  լինի,   ամեն  բան  էլ  ծառայում  է  մարդուն,  նրան  դասեր  տալով,   ավելի  աճեցնելով  և   մոտեցնելով  Ճշմարտությանը:
Գաղտնիք  բացահայտած  չեմ  լինի,  եթե  ասեմ  որ   մարդկության  մեծամասնությունը  վախենում  է  ճշմարտությունից,    կարծելով     թե  իրենք    ոչնչություն  են,  սակայն  չգիտեն  որ  իրանք    հենց  Աստծու  մի  մասնիկն  են    և  իրենց  մեջ  պահպանում  են  ողջ  Աստվածային  իմաստությունը:  
Լուսավորված  են  այն  մարդիկ  ովքեր  գիտեն   այս   ճշմարտությունը  և  ապրում  են  առանց  վախի...

Լույսի  պակասից  լինում   է  խավար,  Սիրո  պակասից  առաջանում  է  վախ:

----------

Միքայէլ (07.07.2009), Ուլուանա (17.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ   ընդհանրապես,  կյանքի  ամեն  մի  դրվագ,  հատված   ունի  իր  համապատասխան  ճշմարտություն  կոչվածը,  և  չկա  մի  բան,  թեկուզ  անհատական  որոշում   որ  սխալ  լինի,   ամեն  բան  էլ  ծառայում  է  մարդուն,  նրան  դասեր  տալով,   ավելի  աճեցնելով  և   մոտեցնելով  Ճշմարտությանը:


Ճշմարտությունը այն է, ինչ որ կատարվել է/ կատարվում է :
Ոչ ճշմարիտը այն, ինչ որ չի կատարվել և չկատարվեց հենց հիմա:
Այն, ինչ որ չկատարվեց, դրա մասին մենք ոչինչ չգիտենք: Ինչ որ անգամ մեր ուղեղը մտորում, մտածում, հաշվարկում. երևակայում, երազում է, դա իրականություն է, այսինքն ճշմարտությունն է:
Հետևաբար, Ճշմարտությունը ամենուր է և մենք ամեուրի ինչ որ գիտենք/զգում ենք/երազում ենք/ տենչում ենք - , դա ճշմարիտն է:
…
Գրածս կարող է հիշեցնել թվի 0-ի վրա բաժանում, բայց դա այդպես չէ:
Անգամ 0-ի վրա բաժանումն է ճշմարիտ: անգամ կոմպլեկս թվի մասերը են ճշմարիտ: Ու միայն մաթեմաթիկները խնդիրը հեշտացներու համար այն զարգացևրել են "կեղծ" մաս տերմինով: Կեղծ մաս չկա:
…

----------

Բիձա (07.09.2009), Սելավի (17.05.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ճշմարտության  ձևակերպումը  ամեն  մարդ  տալիս  է  յուրովի, ինչպես  ասենք,  ով  հանդիպում  է  երջանկությանը  նա  յուրովի  է  հիշում  նրա  դեմքը:
Այդպես  էլ  նույն  ճշմարտությունը,  տարբեր  ժողովուրդներ  և  քաղաքակրթություններ  ձևակերպել  են  իրենց  մատչելի  հասկանալի  եղանակներով:
Մեկը  դա  կձևակերպի  մաթեմատիկական  տերմիններով,  երկրորդը  մեկ  այլ  ձևակերպումներով  կբացատրի  դա,  միևնույնն  է,  այդ  բոլոր  ձևակերպումներն  էլ  ծառայում  են  իրենց   հիմնական  նպատակին,  քանզի  ամեն  ասված  խոսք  ունի  իր  սպառողը  «կլիենտը»  
Մարդիկ  տարբեր  են  և  համապատասխանաբար  նրանց  ընկալողականություններն   էլ  են   տարբեր:  
Մեկի   համար  ավելի  հոգեհարազատ  և  հասկանալի   կլինի   մաթեմատիկական  տերմինալոգիայով  ձևակերպված  նախադասությունը՝  մյուսին  բավարար  կլինի  կարդալ  ցանկացած  քաղաքակրթությանը  պատկանող  Սուրբ  գիրք:
Այստեղ  կարևորը  թե  մարդը  որքանով  է  պատրաստ  իմանալ   ճշմարտությունը:  Շատ  մարդիկ   կան  որ  միշտ   ուզում  են  իմանալ  ճշմարտությունը,  բայց  դրան  պատրաստ  չեն,  ու  երբ  ինչ  որ  մեկը, այդ  մարդկանց     ասում  է  իրենց  իսկ  մտահորիզոնից  *առայժմ*  հեռու  մի  ինչ  որ  ճշմարտություն,  այդ  մարդիկ  ծաղրում  են,  կարծելով  որ  ճշմարտությունը  պիտի  ամպայման  լինի  իրենց  մտահորիզոնի   ռամկաների  մեջ,  եթե  իրենց  ռամկաներից  դա   դուրս  է՝   ուրեմ  դա  ճշմարտություն  չէ՝  կամ  ֆանտազիա  է  կամ    «սատանայից»  բայց  հաստատ  ճշմարտություն  չէ: 
Դրա  համար  էլ  կյանքը  շատ  փափուկ  և  համաժամանակացնելով  ամեն  բան,  մարդկանց  կամաց  կամաց  ինտուիցիոնալ  տալիս  է  դարերի  թաքցրած   ճշմարտությունները,  քանզի  արդեն  մոտենում   է  ժամանակը,  որպեսզի  մարդիկ  իմանան  այդ  ամենը  և  իմանան  թե  ովքեր  են  իրենք  ու  ինչ   մեծ   ու  հրաշալի  գործ   են արել  այս   մոլորակում,  որի  համար  էլ   արժանի  են  տիեզերական  ամենաբարձր  չափանիշների   գնահատականին,  որի  համար  էլ  ցնծում  է  ողջ  տիեզերքը:

----------

dvgray (17.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Այստեղ  կարևորը  թե  մարդը  որքանով  է  պատրաստ  իմանալ   ճշմարտությունը:  Շատ  մարդիկ   կան  որ  միշտ   ուզում  են  իմանալ  ճշմարտությունը,  բայց  դրան  պատրաստ  չեն,  ու  երբ  ինչ  որ  մեկը, այդ  մարդկանց     ասում  է  իրենց  իսկ  մտահորիզոնից  *առայժմ*  հեռու  մի  ինչ  որ  ճշմարտություն,  այդ  մարդիկ  ծաղրում  են,  կարծելով  որ  ճշմարտությունը  պիտի  ամպայման  լինի  իրենց  մտահորիզոնի   ռամկաների  մեջ,  եթե  իրենց  ռամկաներից  դա   դուրս  է՝   ուրեմ  դա  ճշմարտություն  չէ՝  կամ  ֆանտազիա  է  կամ    «սատանայից»  բայց  հաստատ  ճշմարտություն  չէ:


կարծում եմ վերև բերվածի պատճառները տարբեր են, բայց հիմնականում այն իր ծագման պատճառա- հետևանքային կապի վեկտրով  ուղղորդված է անգրագիտությանը/տգիտությանը:
Տգետ մարդը շատ անգամ վտանգեր է տեսնում այնտեղ, որտեղ նա ուներ միայն հակառակը- զարգացման, առաջխաղացման հնարավորություն:
Շատ անգամ էլ տգետ մարդու/մարդկանց տգիտությունը օգտագործվում է այլոց  կողմից, որպեսի տգետների օգտակար էներգետիկան օգտագործվի իրենց շահադիտական կամ խելացնոր նպատակների համար:
Սասկայն այստեղ նունպես ճշմարիտը դա է: Որ Տգետի օգտակար էներգիան խլվի խելացիի /խելացի, բայց անպետք սեփական էներգետիկայով հասնելու սեփական նպատակներին- այսինքն նպատակների ու էներգետիկայի անհամապատասխանություն/ կողմից:
Դա էլ բնության/տիեզերքի ճշմարտությունն է: Կամ համեմատաբար փակ համակարգեր, և կան համեմատաբար բաց համակարգեր - որոնք իրերից ճշմարտորեն խլում են /անտեր-անխելք մնացած/ էներգրաները :
Դա էլ է ճշմարտություն :

----------


## Սելավի

> կարծում եմ վերև բերվածի պատճառները տարբեր են, բայց հիմնականում այն իր ծագման պատճառա- հետևանքային կապի վեկտրով  ուղղորդված է անգրագիտությանը/տգիտությանը:
> Տգետ մարդը շատ անգամ վտանգեր է տեսնում այնտեղ, որտեղ նա ուներ միայն հակառակը- զարգացման, առաջխաղացման հնարավորություն:


dvgray  ջան  ես  չէի  ասի  տգիտություն  կամ  ուրիշ  ածական,  որովհետև  մարդկությունը  արդեն  տասերեք  հազար  տարի  փակ  վիճակում  է  գտնվում  և  դա  մենք  բոլորս  ենք  այդպես  ցանկացել:  
Հիմաիկվա  նորագիան  էներգիան  որը  գալիս  է  Երկիր  մոլորակ,  մարդկանց  ներքուստ  անհանգստություն  է  պատճառում  և  ամեն  մեկը  յուրովի  ինտուիցիոնալ  սկսում  է  փնտրել  ճշմարտությունը,  զգում  են,  որ  ինչ  որ  կարևոր  բան  կա,  բայց  չեն  հասկանում  ինչն  է  որ  այդքան  անհանգստացնում  է  իրենց,  և  շատերը  վախից  ընտրում  են  «փրկության  ճանապարհը»:
Որտեղ  էլ  շատ  սիրալիր  պատմում  են  այն,  ինչը  մինչև  այժմ  պատմվել  է:

Ավարտվեց  պահմտոցի  կոչված  գեղեցիկ  խաղը,  որը  մինչև  այժմ  խաղում  էինք  մենք  բոլորս  այս  մոլորակում,  եկավ  ինքներս  մեզ  գտնելու  պահը,  իսկ  այդ  պահմտոցու  ժամանակ  կանոնները  փոխված  էր,  ոչ  թե  մենք  ուրիշին  պիտի  գտնեինք,  այլ  ինքներս  մեզ  պիտի  բացահայտեինք,  թե  ով  ենք  մենք  իրականում:

----------


## Katka

> Ահա, տենց կառուցում, սարքում, դարձնում ես մի մեեեծ շենք ու մի օր ինչ-որ բան կամ ինչ-որ մեկը կամ հենց դու ինքդ կփոխվես ու ամբողջությամբ քանդվում ա էդ ամեն ինչը


Դե լավ, մի հուսահատեցրու :Smile: , դեռ կառուցելու ուղու վրա եմ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում կան արժեքներ, որ հիմքում եմ դրել ու դրանք ճիշտ են(թերևս ժամանակը այդ արժեքներիս ճշմարտությունը չի փչացնի). եթե վերևը փլվի, հիմք կունենամ նորից ու նորովի կառուցել: )Հետո գիտե՞ս ինչի եմ հանգել, որ ցանկացած ճշմարտության քանդում, նոր ճշմարտության է բերում :Smile:

----------

Սելավի (17.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան էս ինչ ճշմարտություն եք քննարկում?
Ճշմարտությունը դա այն է ինչ անկախ որևէ մեկից կա, այլ հարց է թե դա ով ինչպես է տեսնում:

----------

Միքայէլ (07.07.2009), Սելավի (17.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժողովուրդ ջան էս ինչ ճշմարտություն եք քննարկում?
> Ճշմարտությունը դա այն է ինչ անկախ որևէ մեկից կա, այլ հարց է թե դա ով ինչպես է տեսնում:


ճշմատությունը չի կարող անկախ լինել ինչ որ մեկից կամ մի քանիսից:
Ճշմարտությունը կապնված է  իրեն զգացողի, /մասնավոր դեպքում տեսողականով  կամ լսողականով զգացածի/  հետ: 
Ինչպես կարծեմ Կանտն էր ասել, որ "աշխարհը կա, քանի դեռ ես կամ", նույն ձև էլ կարելի է ասել դա գործողություն է, և այն հարմարեցվում է օբյեկի /այսիքն մասնավոր դեպքում ՝ մեր/ զգայարաններին ու դառնում ՝*ճշմարտություն*:  
…

----------

Katka (18.05.2009), Բիձա (07.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ճշմատությունը չի կարող անկախ լինել ինչ որ մեկից կամ մի քանիսից:
> Ճշմարտությունը կապնված է  իրեն զգացողի, /մասնավոր դեպքում տեսողականով  կամ լսողականով զգացածի/  հետ: 
> Ինչպես կարծեմ Կանտն էր ասել, որ "աշխարհը կա, քանի դեռ ես կամ", նույն ձև էլ կարելի է ասել դա գործողություն է, և այն հարմարեցվում է օբյեկի /այսիքն մասնավոր դեպքում ՝ մեր/ զգայարաններին ու դառնում ՝*ճշմարտություն*:  
> …


Դու խոսում ես ճշմարտության ընկալման մասին: Բայց ամեն մեկը յուրովի է ընկալում ճշմարտությունը, "ձևում է" իր հագով, բայց դրանից բուն երևույթը, օբյեկտը չի փոխվում: Հավաքի մի խումբ դալտոնիկների, ցույց տուր օրինակ կանաչ գույն և նրանք միահամուռ կասեն որ դա կարմիր է: Իրենց համար աշխարհն իրենց ընկալած գույներով է, բայց դրանից բազմերանգ աշխարհն անկախ է և կա:

----------


## Katka

> Իրենց համար աշխարհն իրենց ընկալած գույներով է, բայց դրանից բազմերանգ աշխարհն անկախ է և կա:



Սա էլ ճշմարտության քո ընկալումն է :Smile:

----------


## Սլիմ

Ճշմարտությունը  ի հայտ է գալիս այն պահին երբ էլ ուժ չունես խաբելու ոչ ինքդ քեզ , ոչ էլ շրջապատի մարդկանց, երբ հոգնում ես խաղալուց:

----------


## Vaho

Հիսուսն ասեց ԵՍ եմ *ճշմարտությունը*, կյանքը և ճանապարհը:

----------

Monk (18.05.2009), Միքայէլ (07.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դու խոսում ես ճշմարտության ընկալման մասին: Բայց ամեն մեկը յուրովի է ընկալում ճշմարտությունը, "ձևում է" իր հագով, բայց դրանից բուն երևույթը, օբյեկտը չի փոխվում: Հավաքի մի խումբ դալտոնիկների, ցույց տուր օրինակ կանաչ գույն և նրանք միահամուռ կասեն որ դա կարմիր է: Իրենց համար աշխարհն իրենց ընկալած գույներով է, բայց դրանից բազմերանգ աշխարհն անկախ է և կա:


Ճշմարտությունը դա դիֆերենցիալ է, ժամանակի անվերջ փոքր տիրույթում ՝ ակընթարթում: Եթե հիմատեսնում ես որ քար է գալիս քո վրա, ապա դա ճշմարիտն է ու դու ահաբեկված ես:
Եթե քարը անցնում է քո կողքով և դու ծիծաղում ես քո ահաբեկվելու վրա, ապա դա էլ այդ ակընթարթի ճշմարտությունն է:
…
պատմաբանների և ընդանրապես հասարաական երևույթները ուսումնասիրողների ողբերգությւոնը կայանում է հենց նրանում, որ նրանք ակընթարթը բազմակողմանիորեն /տարբեր կողմերից/ որսալու հնարավորություն չունեն: Ու վերջին հաշվով նրանք իրենց ուսումնասիրման առարկայից ճշմարիտը չեն տեսնում: իմիջայլոց սա էլ նրանց *ճշմարտությւոնն է*: Որ իրանք հիմնականոմ նմանվում են կազինոյում խաղացողի կամ հեքիաթասացի:




> Սա էլ ճշմարտության քո ընկալումն է


Ասված է կարճ, իմաստալից ու *ճշմարիտ*:  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էխ, ինչքան մարդ կա, որ ինստիտուտում «յոլա» է տարել «Փիլիսոփայություն» առարկայի ուսուցումը :LOL:  Լավ, փորձեմ քիչ–միչ վերհիշել այն հիմնարար սահմանումները, որոնց ես թերևս առարկելու ոչինչ չունեմ։ 
Ուրեմն ճշմարտությունը դա մտքի, պատկերացման, դատողության որակական այնպիսի հատկանիշ է, որը թույլ է տալիս վերջիններս կոչել *գիտելիք*։ Հիմնականում ընդդունված է ճշմարտության այսպես կոչված համաձայնեցված կամ դասական հասկացությունը, որը ձևակերպվել է Արիստոտելի կողմից։ Հիմքը հետևյալն է՝ ճշմարտությունը դա օբյեկտի կամ նյութի և բանականության համապատասխանությունն է։ Դասական իմաստով ճշմարտությունը սուբյեկտի կողմից իրականության ադեկվատ արտացոլումն է մտքերի, պատկերացումների ու դատողությունների տեսքով։
Փիլիսոփայության մեջ ճշմարտության հասկացությունը դա բազային գաղափարների մի համակարգ է, որը թուլ է տալիս տարբերակել հավաստի և ոչ հավաստի  տեղեկացվածությունը (կամ իմացությունը) ըստ իրականության հետ համաձայնեցնելու սկզբունքային հնարավորության, ըստ իմացության հակասականության և տրամաբանական լինելու, և ըստ իմացության օգտակարության և վնասակարության։
Իդեալիստական փիլիսոփայության մեջ (Պլատոն, Կանթ, Դեկարտ) ճշմարտությունը համարվում է իդեալական օբյեկտների հավերժ ու անփոփոխ հատկություն, մտքի ապրիորի ձև ու բանականության բնածին հատկանիշ։ Ըստ դիալեկտիկական փիլիսոփայության՝ ճշմարտությունը դա ճանաչողության ու գիտելիքների գործընթաց է ուստի և փոփոխական է։ Պրագմատիզմում ճշմարտությունը դա գործնականորեն կիրառելի ու օգտակար գիտելիքն է, որը ապահովում է հաջողություն։ Իմ ամենասիրելի աբստրակցիան դա օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությունն է, որը գոյություն ունի մարդուց և մարդու գիտակցությունից անկախ։ Իհարկե էլի գիտելիքի տեսքով :Think:  
Կա նաև տրամաբանական ճշմարտությունը, որը հակադրվում է փաստական ճշմարտությանը, օրինակ ըստ տրամաբանության մենք մարդիկս բանական զարգացած արարածներ ենք, իսկ փաստացի՝ … չասեմ, լավ :LOL:  Ինչևէ, սա կարգին ընդարձակ թեմա է, որտեղ լիքը որոգայթներ կան։ Օրինակ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է համարվում անտարակուսելի, անառարկելի, անփոփոխ մեկ անգամ ու հավերժ հաստատված գիտելիքը։ Իսկ եթե «Մատրիցա՞» :Shok:  :Xeloq:  :Think: … Ճշմարտությունը դա Արևի պես մի բան է, այն ձգում է, գրավում է, ջերմացնում է, մոտենալով ու չկարողանալով հեռանալ սկսում ես այրվել ու ցավ զգալ, իսկ առանց նրա պարզապես մեռնում ես(Վիշապ :Blush: )։

----------


## Jarre

Ճշմարտությունը դա այն է, ինչի մասին ինչքան շատ ես փիլիսոփայում՝ այնքան ավելի շատ ես հեռվանում նրանից։

Ի՞նչն է ճշմարտություն.
Կյանքը։ Կանք, ապրում ենք, ուրեմն դա ճշմարտություն է։
Սերը։ Սիրում ես և ուրիշներին ուրախ ու երջանիկ ես դարձնում, սիրվում ես ու ինքդ երջանիկ ես լինում, ուրեմն դա էլ է ճշմարտություն։

Իսկ երբ մարդ ամբողջ կյանքը ծախսում է ճշմարտություն գտնելու համար, ու այդ ծախսած տարիները ապրում է էգոիստ ու եսակենտրոն կյանքով, և դեռ ավելին՝ աննպատակ կյանքով, ապա այդպիսի մարդու համար այնքան էլ կարևոր չի, թե ինչ է ճշմարտությունը։

Իսկ եթե առանց փիլիսոփայելու խոսեմ, ապա կարծում եմ, որ ստացվում է նման պատկեր.
Հնարավոր չէ գտնել կամ հաստատել մեկ ընդհանուր ճշմարտություն, եթե մարդկությունը չի ընդունում որ այդ ճշմարտությունը պետք է հաստատի մի ավելի հզոր անձնավորություն, ինչպես օրինակ Աստված։
Էտ դեպքում ստացվում է հետևյալ պատկերը. յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, կամ լավագույն դեպքում մարդկային խումբ սահմանում է վարքի և ապրելակերպի կանոններ, ինչպես նաև ստեղծում և հարստացնում է արժեքների համակարգ, ինչն էլ իրենց համար դառնում է ճշմարտություն։  Եվ հասկանալի է, որ այս դեպքում միևնույն հարցի մասին կարող են լինել, և կան, բազմաթիվ ճշմարտություններ։ (Խոսքս չի գնում մի հարցին տարբեր լուծումներ տալը, այլ ամբողջովին իրար հակասող կարծիքների գոյությունը, որը պնդող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ համոզված է իր տեսակետի ճշմարիտը լինելու մեջ)։

Այս դեպքում անիմաստ է դառնում «Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը» հարցը, և հարկավոր է հարցնել՝ «Ի՞նչն է քեզ համար ճշմարտությունը», քանի որ ճշմարտությունները շատ-շատ են։

Ու վերջում մի հարց։  Ի՞նչ եք կարծում մարդկության գոյության հազարավոր տարիները, ի՞նչ են արել ճշմարտությանը ավելի մոտենալու համար???

----------


## Monk

Մարդկության հավերժական հարցերից մեկը… :Smile:  Ըստ իս՝ *բացարձակ իրականությունը*, որի ընկալումը, սակայն, ամեն մարդու համար սուբյեկտիվ է ու թերի:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ու վերջում մի հարց։  Ի՞նչ եք կարծում մարդկության գոյության հազարավոր տարիները, ի՞նչ են արել ճշմարտությանը ավելի մոտենալու համար???


Գրեթե  անհնարինն  ենք   արել,  միայն  այն  փաստը  որ  մարդկությունը  կարողացավ  խուսափել  «աշխարհի  վերջ»  արմագեդոն  կոչվածից  և  այդ  մարգարեությունը՝   այսօր  իր  տեղը  զիջել  է  լուսավոր  և  հրաշալի  կյանքի  մարգարեությանը,  դա  արդեն  մեծ  բեկում  է,   որը  ամբողջ  մարդկությունը  միահամուռ  ջանքերով  փոփոխեց:
Կարող  էս  կարդալ  Հիսուսի,  Կռայոնի,  Կուտխումիի,  Զետաների,  Գրուպայի, Մետատրոնի,  Միքաել  Հրեշտակապետի,  Մարիայի  և  շատ  շատերի  չենելինգները, ուղերձները  նրանք  ավելի  լուսավոր  և  հրաշալի  ներկայացնում  են  թե  ինչ  է  տեղի  ունենում  հենց  հիմա  երկիր  մոլորակում, Ինչու՞  է  ցնծում  ողջ  տիեզերքը,  վերջի  պահին  ի՞նչ  մեծ  գործ  արեց  ողջ  մարդկությունը,  որն  էլ  իր  հերթին   սկիզբ  դրեց   այս   փոփոխություններին:
Այդ  ուղերձների  մեծամասնությունը  կարող  էս  գտնել  այստեղ,   դրանից  հետո  դու  ինքնուրույն  կկարողանաս  գտնել   այլ  ինֆորմացիաններ,  եթե համապատասխան   ցանկություն  և  ժամանակ  կունենաս:  Այդ  ինֆորմացիանները  այսօր  հոսում  են  տիեզերքից  մարդկության  համար,  միայն  մնումա  ցանկություն  ունենալ,  որպեսզի  ծանոթանալ  այդ  ինֆորմացիաներին:
http://hram-sveta.ru/

----------

Katka (20.05.2009)

----------


## armena

ճշմարտությունը յուրաքանչյուրի համար մասնավոր գաղափար է
յուրաքանչյուրը իր ձևով ե ընկալում այդ ճշմարտությունը,իհարկե անգիտակցորեն հավատոլով,,որ դա ճիշտ է

----------


## Adriano

Ճշմարտությունը շատ հարաբերական կատեգորիա է: Իմ կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը ամեն մեկը յուրովի է ընկալում: Չենք կարող նշել մի բան որը ճշմարիտ է բոլորի համար միաժամանակ: Ինձ թվում է մարդ կարող է ճշմարիտ լինել միայն ինքն իր հետ, այն էլ շատ պիտի ցանկանա: Այսիքն, երբ որ դու ինքդ քո մեջ վերլուծում ես քո ներկա վիճակը, չես խաբում ինքդ քեզ,օրինակ սա կարելի է համարել ճշմարտության ձև:  Սակայն վերն ասածը ևս հարաբերական է, սակայն ճշմարիտ է միայն ներկա վիճակի իրական պատկերը: օրինակ, ենթադրենք մեկը քեզ սիրումա ու ուզումա, որ դու էլ իրան սիրես, բայց դու չես սիրում նրան: Նա ուզումա քեզ այդպես տեսնի, նա կարծում է, որ իր տեսանկյունից ճշմարիտը դա է: Փաստորեն նա ճշմարիտ չէ ինքն իր նկատմամբ, քանի որ իրականում դու իրեն չես սիրում: Եվ մյուս կողմից դու մի պահ ճիշտը դնում ես մի կողմ և սկսում ես պահել այնպես, ինչպես նա է ուզում: Այս օրինակը ևս մեկ անգամ նշում է այն, որ մարդ ամենաճշմարիտը և ամենա ոչ ճշմարիտը կարողա լինել հենց ինքն իր նկատմամբ: :Think:

----------


## Jarre

> Գրեթե անհնարինն ենք արել, միայն այն փաստը որ մարդկությունը կարողացավ խուսափել «աշխարհի վերջ» արմագեդոն կոչվածից և այդ մարգարեությունը՝ այսօր իր տեղը զիջել է լուսավոր և հրաշալի կյանքի մարգարեությանը, դա արդեն մեծ բեկում է, որը ամբողջ մարդկությունը միահամուռ ջանքերով փոփոխեց:
> Կարող էս կարդալ Հիսուսի, Կռայոնի, Կուտխումիի, Զետաների, Գրուպայի, Մետատրոնի, Միքաել Հրեշտակապետի, Մարիայի և շատ շատերի չենելինգները, ուղերձները նրանք ավելի լուսավոր և հրաշալի ներկայացնում են թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում հենց հիմա երկիր մոլորակում, Ինչու՞ է ցնծում ողջ տիեզերքը, վերջի պահին ի՞նչ մեծ գործ արեց ողջ մարդկությունը, որն էլ իր հերթին սկիզբ դրեց այս փոփոխություններին:
> Այդ ուղերձների մեծամասնությունը կարող էս գտնել այստեղ, դրանից հետո դու ինքնուրույն կկարողանաս գտնել այլ ինֆորմացիաններ, եթե համապատասխան ցանկություն և ժամանակ կունենաս: Այդ ինֆորմացիանները այսօր հոսում են տիեզերքից մարդկության համար, միայն մնումա ցանկություն ունենալ, որպեսզի ծանոթանալ այդ ինֆորմացիաներին:
> http://hram-sveta.ru/


Թանկագի՛ն Սելավի, շատ շնորհակալ եմ իմ գրառման մասին քո մեկնաբանության համար։

Ես միշտ հարգում եմ, այն փաստը, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է ունենա իր տեսակետը կյանքի, կրոնի և ճշմարտության վերաբերյալ և իմ այս գրառմամբ չեմ ցանկանում քո կրոնական տեսակետները քննադատել։  Դրա համար շատ պատճառներ կան, բայց երևի թե առաջինն այն է, որ պարզապես իրավունք չունեմ։

Իմ կարծիքով, սակայն, պետք չէ դրսևորել անհիմն լավատեսություն Երկիր մոլորակի ապագայի վերաբերյալ, քանի որ  այսօրվա դրությամբ գնալով ավելի լրջանում են խնդիրները կապված մեր մոլորակի վրա կյանքի գոյատևման հետ։  Կարող ես ծանոթանալ ՄԱԿ-ի և այլ լուրջ կազմակերպությունների պաշտոնական տվյալներին, որոնք հավաստի են և համարյա թե միշտ, ավելի մեղմ են ներկայացնում իրավիճակը, քան այն կա։ Բացի այդ գիտական փաստերից, վստահ եմ, որ ինքդ ես տեսնում թե ինչպես է կրճատվում մարդու կյանքի միջին տևողությունը, ինչպես են շատանում լուրջ հիվանդություններն ու համաճարակներ, ինչպես են շատանում բնական աղետները, ինչպես են ամեն օր մարդիկ զոհվում պատերազմների ընթացքում, ինչպես են մարդիկ կատարելագործում իրենց մահաբեր զենքերը.... Ուստի ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ապա մեր մոլորակին, մեղմ ասած, այդքան էլ լավ ապագա չի սպասում։

Եվ եթե անրադառնամ այս թեմային՝ Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը, ապա ասեմ, որ այս ամենը և նաև շատ ուրիշ բաներ, ինձ համար հիմնովին ապացույց են, որ մարդկությունը *որպես մեկ միավոր*, իր գոյատևման ընթացքում, ոչ մի ձևով չի մոտեցել ճշմարտությանը (ես չեմ խոսում առանձին մարդկանց կամ մարդկային խմբերի մասին)։  Ես այս կարծիքին եմ, քանի որ մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում մարդիկ չեն կարողացել ձերբազատվել շատ լուրջ արատներից՝ ատելություն, դաժանություն, էգոիզմ..., և դեռ ավելին դրանք ավելի լուրջ դրսևորումներ են ստացել։ Ինձ թվում է սա փաստ է, որ տեսնում ենք բոլորս... ցավոք  :Sad:

----------

Second Chance (07.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Հարգելի  Jarre  Իրերը  փաստերը  միշտ  չեն  այնպես,  ինչպիսին  երևում  կամ  թվում  են:
Մարդիկ  այսօր  ավելի  շատ  սարսափներ  լսելու  ցանկություն  ունեն,  դրա  համար  էլ  մեր  հարգարժան՝  բարձրադիր  մարմինները  այդպիսի  բաներ  են  մատուցում  հանրությանը,  այդ  կերպ  մարդկանց  պահելով  կիսաստրեսային  և  կառավարելի  վիճակում:
Իսկ  որ  մարդկությունը  այդ  սարսափի  կարիքը  զգում  է,  ապացուցում  է  այն  փաստը  որ  նրանք  ավելի  շատ  մակերեսորեն  են  նայում   կատարվելիք  փաստերին,  և  երբեք  ման  չեն  գալիս,  որպեսզի  գտնեն  այդ  փաստերի,  իրականում  ինչ  լինելը:
Օրինակ  շատերի  համար  հարց  մնաց  թե  ինչու  Վրաստանը  և  Ռուսաստանը  մի  կարճ  ժամանակ  իրար  հետ  պատերազմեցին, (և  ինչ  տեղի  ունեցավ  այդ  ընթացքում)  կամ  ինչ  էր  նշանակում  երկնաքերերի  տապալումը,  կամ  2003  թվականին  օվկիանոսի  տակ  եղած  ուժեղ  երկրաշարժը,  որի  հետևանքով   մահացան  շատ  մարդիկ:  
Սրանք  բոլորը  ունեն  իրենց  ճշգրիտ  պատասխանները  որոնք  առայժմ  հեռու  են  մարդկային  պատկերացումներից  ու  տրամաբանական  վերլուծություններից:

Jarre  ջան  այս  բոլոր  դեպքերը,  իրենց  բացատրությունները  ունեն,  պարզապես  մարդիկ   պիտի  համապատասխան  ցանկություն   ունենան  ծանոթանալու  այդ  բացատրություններին:  Դրանք  բոլորն  էլ  հրաշալի  դեպքեր  են,  որոնք  մարդկությանը  մեծ  ու  հզոր  էներգիա  բերեցին  առաջ  շարժվելու  համար:
Երբ  կծանոթանաս  այդ  առաջի  հայացքից  «վատ  թվացող»   դեպքերի  իրական  նշանակությանը,  այն  ժամանակ  էլ  կհամոզվես  որ  ոչ  մի  բան  հենց  այնպես  չի  լինում,  ու  ինչ  էլ  տեղիյա  ունենում  դա  միայն  մարդկության  հասունացման  և    առաջընթացի   համարա:

----------


## armena

ճշմարտությունը այն է,որին ուզում ենք հավատալ,

----------

Սելավի (05.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Վախճանի ենթակա ցանկացած բան՝չի կարող ճշմարտություն կոչվել։

----------

Jarre (05.07.2009), Second Chance (07.07.2009), Միքայէլ (07.07.2009), Սելավի (05.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ է երկրագնդի վրա ճշմարտության մարմնավորումը։  Միգուցե ճշմարտությունը չո՞ւնի նյութայական մարմնավորում։ Կամ էլ ճշմարտությունը մեր մոտակայքում է և մարդն ի վիճակի չէ այն գտնելու, քանի որ սուզված ենք մեղքերի ու չարության մեջ։ Կամ ընդհանրապես ճշմարտություն չկա։ Այն ընդամենը հարաբերականություն է։ Կամ այն կա, պարզապես մենք չգիտենք ինչում է կայանում նրա էությունը։ Ես երկար եմ փնտրել ճշմարտություն և չեմ գտել այն։



ճշմարտությունը շատ հարաբերական է:Օրինակ եթե մեկը դալտոնիկ է,ապա նրա համար ճշմարտությունը այն է,որ նա կարմիրը կանաչ է տեսնում(լուրջ մի ընդունենք,սա ընդամենը օրինակ է  :LOL:  ):Իսկ մյուսը,ով դալտոնիկ չէ,հիմա դե արի ու ես դալտոնիկի հետ վիճի թե որն է ճիշտը :Sad: Կներեք կոպիտ օնակի համար)

ճշմարտություն չկա,այն հորինել են,ինչպես ուրիշ շատ բաներն այս աշխարում:
Կա որոշակի ճշմարտուտյուն,բայց թե դա ինչքան  չափով է ընկալելի մեծամասնության կողմից էդ արդեն հարց է:  :Think:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ճշմարտությունը շատ հարաբերական է:Օրինակ եթե մեկը դալտոնիկ է,ապա նրա համար ճշմարտությունը այն է,որ նա կարմիրը կանաչ է տեսնում


Դա դալտոնիկի անձնական խնդիրն է.որը չի նշանակում.թէ կարմիրը ՝կանաչ է։




> ճշմարտություն չկա


փաստորեն ստու՞մ ես. որ ՙճշմարտություն չկա՚։ :Wink: 
իսկ եթե ճշմարիտ չի որ ՙճշմարտություն չկա՚ ՝ուրեմն  լավ էլ կա՜։ :LOL:

----------


## SDes77

Խոսակցություն ոչինչի մասին )

----------


## armena

*Կտրուկ* , ես ուրիշ ճշմարտության մաին էի խոսում: Որ որոշ դեպքերում կա ճշմարտություն,որի հետ չես կարող վիճել(հենց դալտոնիկի օրինակը,որ այս մարդու համար բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է).Իսկ ճշմարտության լինել-չլինելը շատ հարաբերական է.Եթե մարդիկ այդքան վստահ լինեին,ապա սուտը չէին հորինի:

----------


## Jarre

Կներեք երկարության համար, բայց միայն այսպես կարող եմ ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնել կարծիքս։

Կարծում եմ, որ ճշմարտություն կա, այն բավական կոնկրետ է, և բոլոր պարագաներում մտածել թե ճշմարտությնը հարաբերական է կարող է շատ լուրջ հետևանքներ ունենալ։  Պարզաբանեմ։

Մարդկության գերակշռող մասը, այդ թվում այս թեմայում գրառումներ կատարած մեզանից շատերը, կարծում են, որ *ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է*։  Այսինքն՝ այն ինչ ճշմարտություն է մեկի համար, մի գուցե ոչինչ է մյուսի համար։  Եվ հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ երկուսն էլ կարող են «ճիշտ» լինել։  Այս երևույթը այնքան լայն տարածում է գտել, որ դրա համար ստեղծվել է անգամ առանձին տերմին՝ _ռելյատիվիզմ_։

*Պարմենիդը*, որը համարվում է եվրոպական մետաֆիզիկայի հիմնադիրը, ասել է, թե ճշմարիտ գիտությունը անհասանելի է։

Մեծագույն հին փիլիսոփաներից մեկը՝ *Դեմոկրիտը*, ասում էր. «Ճշմարտությունը պահված է շատ խորը տեղում։  Մեր իմացած բաներից և ոչ մեկը հաստատ չէ»։

*Սոկրատը*, որը երևի թե ամենահարգված փիլիսոփան էր, ասել է. «Ես գիտեմ միայն այն, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ»։

Շատ ուրիշ փիլիսոփաներ ասում են մոտավորապես հետևյալ միտքը. «Մարդ գիտելիքներ է ձեռք բերում իր զգայարանների շնորհիվ, ուրեմն այդ գիտելիքներից և ոչ մեկը հնարավոր չէ համարել ճշմարիտ, քանի որ զգայարաններին կարելի է խաբել»։

Ֆրանսիացի փիլիսոփա և մաթեմատիկոս *Ռենե Դեկարտը* փորձեց ստուգել այն ամենը ինչ իրեն թվում էր, որ գիտի հաստատ։  Արդյունքում Դեկարտը մերժեց բոլորը և ընդունեց միայն մեկ ճշմարտություն՝ «Cogito ergo sum»՝ «Եթե մտածում եմ, ուրեմն կամ»։  Ի դեպ սա իմ ամենասիրած ճշմարտություններից և իմաստուն խոսքերից մեկն է։

Սակայն, թույլ տվեք համարձակվել հերքել այս գաղափարների հիմնական իմաստը։ Ներկայացնում եմ պատճառները։

«The Art of Thinking» գրքում հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է օգտագործվում. «Եթե մեզանից ամեն մեկն ունի իր ճշմարտությունը, ապա որևէ մարդու կարծիքը չի կարող լինել ավելի լավը, քան մյուսինը։  Հետևաբար բոլոր մարդկանց կարծիքներն էլ հավասար են։  Իսկ եթե բոլորի գաղափարներն ու կարծիքները հավասար են, ապա ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի որևէ հարցի մասին հետազոտություններ կամ փնտրտուքներ կատարել։  Ինչների՞ս է պետք պեղումներ կատարել, որպեսզի գտնենք հնագիտությանը վերաբերող հարցերի պատասխանները։  Ինչների՞ս է պետք հասկանալ Մերձավոր Արևելքում տիրող քաղաքական լարվածության պատճառը։  Ինչների՞ս է պետք գտնել քաղցկեղի դեմ բուժում։  Այս ամենը հետազոտելը իմաստ է ունենում միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ինչ որ կարծիք կամ պատասխան ավելի լավն է մյուսից։  Այս ամենը ունի իմաստ, երբ *ճշմարտությունը մի բան է, ինչը առանձին է անհատներից և ենթակա չէ նրանց ազդեցությանը*»։

Թույլ տվեք հարյուր տոկոս վստահությամբ ասել, որ այս բաժնում գրառումներ կատարած կամ հիմա այս մեկնաբանությունս կարդացող մարդկանցից ոչ մեկը իրականում չի հավատում, որ ճշմարտություն չկա։  Բոլորս էլ ունենք մտքեր ու գաղափարներ, որոնք ճշմարիտ են, ու դրանցով էլ ապրում ենք։  Առանց դրանց մենք չենք կարողանա ապրել։  Այս թեմայում գրառումներից մեկում ասվում էր, որ եթե մենք համոզված ենք, որ ճշմարտություն չկա, ուրեմն դա արդեն ճշմարտություն է մեզ համար։  Ուրեմն ճշմարտություն կա ու համարյա բոլոր դեպքերում ամեն մեկի համար դա շատ կոնկրետ ինչ որ բան է, ոչ թե աբստրակտ։

Բայց ավելի կոնկրետ և հասկանալի լինելու համար բերեմ մի օրինակ։  Արդյոք կհամարձակվեի՞նք ինքնաթիռով ուղեվորվել, եթե վստահ չլինեինք, որ աէրոդինամիկայի օրենքները բացարձակ ճշմարտություններ են։

Իրականում բացարձակ ճշմարտություններ գոյություն ունեն, դրանք շրջապատում են մեզ, իսկ մենք էլ մեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, գիտակցում ենք դա թե ոչ, ենթարկվում ենք դրանց։

Իսկ հիմա մտածենք «ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է» սկզբունքի հետևանքների մասին, այսինքն՝ _ռելյատիվիզմի_ հետևանքների մասին։  Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե մարդիկ լիարժեքորեն պատկերացնեն այս «ճշմարտության» հետևանքները, ապա եթե չմերժեն այն, գոնե էլ այսպես վստահությամբ առաջ չեն տանի և չեն պաշտպանի այն։  Եթե հաշվի առնենք ասենք 50 տարի առաջվա և այսօրվա մարդկանց բարոյական նկարագիրը, ապա վստահ եմ, որ շատերը կհամաձայնվեն, որ այս տարիների ընթացքում մարդկությունը ունեցել է առաջխաղացում գիտության, տեխնիկայի, բժշկության ասպարեզներում, բայց ոչ՝ բարոյական հարցերում։  Ու եթե ճիշտն ու սխալը դնենք մի կողմ ու պարզապես նայենք փաստերին, ապա ո՞վ կհամարձակվի ժխտել, որ այդ անկումի ամենակարևոր պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց՝ «ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է, ինքդ որոշիր թե ինչն է ճիշտ քեզ համար» սկզբունքն է։  Վեներական հիվանդությունների աճը, քայքայված ընտանիքները, անչափահասների հղիանալը.... սրանք երևույթներ են որոնք ծնվել են բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չունենալու պատճառով։  Ամեն մեկը արել և անում է այն ինչ հաճելի է իրեն, ինչ ինքն է ուզում և ինչը որ ճիշտ է իր համար։  Հենց այս գաղափարով էլ մենք ստեղծել ենք այն աշխարհը, որում ապրում ենք։

Իսկ արդյո՞ք ճշմարտությունը փոփոխվում է։  Առաջին հայացքից կարող է այդպես թվալ, բայց իրականում ճշմարտությունը միշտ մնում է անփոփոխ, փոխվում են մարդկանց պատկերացումները և գիտելիքները, բայց ոչ ճշմարտությունը։  Օրինակ. Արիստոտելի թեորյան, թե Երկիրը գտնվում է տիեզերքի կենտրոնում, իսկ մոլորակների ուղեծրերը կատարյալ կլոր են, դեռ դարերով ընդունվում էր հասարակության կողմից, իսկ 16–րդ դարում Եվրոպայում ընդունվում էր, որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, և փորձվեր մեկը ասել հակառակը, կամ ներկայացնել նոր գաղափար, միանգամից կհայտնվեր դաժան ինկվիզիցիայի առջև։  Սակայն այսօր մենք գիտենք ճշմարտությունը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։  Արդյո՞ք ճշմարտությունը փոխվեց։  Ո՛չ, ճշմարտությունը նույնն էր, թե՛ Արիստոտելի ժամանակ, թե 16–րդ դարում, թե՛ այսօր և թե՛ ապագայում։  Ճշմարտությունը չի փոփոխվում մեր անգրագիտության կամ չիմացության պատճառով։ Եվ հետևաբար, եթե մի բան մենք չենք հասկանում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն գոյություն չունի։

Այս բերածս օրինակները պարզապես սկզբունքներ են, որոնք կարող են կիրառվել կյանքի ցանկացած այլ բնագավառի։  Կյանքի ցանկացած հարցի մասին կա ճշմարտություն, և այն շատ կոնկրետ է և պարզ (համենայն դեպս կոնկրետ իմ պարագայում դա այդպես է)։  Իսկ փիլիսոփայելն ու «իմաստուն» մտքեր ասելը, որպես կանոն, շեղում են այդ ճշմարտությունից։

Իսկ եթե մի նախադասությամբ պատասխանեմ «ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը հարցին», ապա *ճշմարտությունը մի բան է, ինչը առանձին է անհատներից և ենթակա չէ նրանց ազդեցությանը*։  Առայժմ իմ իմացած ձևակերպումներից ամենալավը սա է արտահայտում իմ տեսակետը ճշմարտության վերաբերյալ։

----------

Ungrateful (07.07.2009), Yevuk (11.07.2009), Դեկադա (06.07.2009), Կտրուկ (06.07.2009), Ուլուանա (07.07.2009), Սելավի (07.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

եթե աշխարհում գեթ մեկ բան կա.որ հարաբերական չէ.դա *ճշմարտությունն* է։
Ճշմարտությունը նույնն է երեկ.այսօր և հավիտյան։ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2009), Ալիք (02.12.2010), Սելավի (07.07.2009)

----------


## silvester

> Վախճանի ենթակա ցանկացած բան՝չի կարող ճշմարտություն կոչվել։


դուրս է գալիս, որ ճիշտն չի մահանո՞ւմ  :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում արգելվում են տրանսլիտով գրառումները: Նախապես վերածեք հայատառ գրառման, օգտվելով այս համակարգից:*

----------

Կտրուկ (07.07.2009)

----------


## nune'

Ճշմարտությունը լավ բանա, ու իմ համար շատ կարևոր, մեկ էլ մի բան...որ ասում են դաժանա, եսիմ ինչա..ես գերադասում եմ էդ մեկա..ինչքան էլ դաժան լինի, բարդ լինի, վախենալու լինի... :Cool:

----------


## Արիացի

Օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությունը իրերի ու հասկացությունների այնպիսի մի համակարգ է, որը անհասանելի է, սակայն որին մարդը անընդհատ մոտենում է` կատարելագործվելով: Մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում մարդը ստեղծել է բազմաթիվ տեսություններ, որոնք իրենց ժամանակին համարվել են ճշմարիտ: Սակայն հետագայում զարգացման հետ մեկտեղ ստեղծվել են նոր տեսություններ, որոնք ոչ թե հերքել են նախկին ճիշտ տեսությունները, այլև լրացրել են նրանց: Ասվածիս ամենակլասսիկ օրինակը Արիստոտել-Նյուտոն-Էյնշտեյն հաջորդականությունն է, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը իրենց ժամանակում եղել է ճշմարիտ, սակայն հետագայում դարձել է նոր տեսությունների մասնավոր դեպք: Օրինակ` Նյուտոնի դասական ֆիզիկան, Էյնշտեյնի հարաբերականության ընդհանուր տեսության մասնավոր դեպքն է փոքր արագությունների համար: Կամ եթե դիտարկենք զանգվածի տեսանկյունից, ապա դասական մեխանիկան քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնավոր դեպքն է մեծ զանգվածների համար: Նույն կապը կարելի է տեսնել նաև Էվկլիդյան ու Լոբաչևվսկու, Ռիմանի երկրաչափությունների միջև: Փաստորեն Լոբաչևսկու երկրաչափությունը ոչ թե հերքում է Էվկլիդյան երկրաչափությունը, այլ լրացնում այն և ավելի ընդլայնում: Եվ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ այն այս երկրաչափությունները բնությունից դուրս աբստրակտ տեսություններ չեն, այլ գոյություն ունեն բնության մեջ դրանց անալոգները: Մասնավորապես Հարաբերականության տեսության մեջ լույսը շարժվում է ոչ թե ուղիղ գծով այլ կորանում է` ձգվելով մեծ մարմինների կողմից:
Փաստորեն, մարդու կյանքի իմաստը կայանում է ճշմարտության որոնելու մեջ: Մարդը ստեղծվել է, որպեսզի հասկանա ու գնահատի բնությունը ու նրա օրենքները և ստեղծի բնության ճշմարիտ օրենքների համակարգ: Սակայն այս պրոցեսը անվերջ է, քանի որ չի կարող գալ մի պահ, երբ մարդը հասկանա բնության բոլոր երևույթները ու բացատրի այն: Փաստորեն, մարդը անընդհատ մոտենում է օբյեկտիվ ճշմարիտ օրենքներին, սակայն երբեք չի հասնում: Սա շատ կարևոր է, քանի որ այն պահին երբ մարդը կհասկանա բնության բոլոր երևույթները, իր գոյությունը այլևս անիմաստ կլինի: Փաստորեն այս պնդումից եզրակացնում ենք, որ մարդու գոյությունը երբեք անիմաստ չի կարող լինել:
Սրա պատճառն այն է, որ տիեզերքը անվերջ է, իսկ նյութը` անվերջ բաժանելի: Հետևաբար միշտ կլինի մի բան, որը չի բացատրվում ներկա տեսության շրջանակներում: Սրա այլ ձևակերպումն է նաև Գյոդելի թեորեմը մետաֆիզիկայի մասին, որը ունի մեծ փիլիսոփայական իմաստ, և որի էությունն այն է, որ ինչպիսին էլ լինի տեսությունը, միշտ գոյություն ունի մի պնդում, որը ոչ հերքվում, ոչ էլ ապացուցվում է այդ տեսության շրջանակներում:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2009), Հայկօ (07.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (07.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սրա այլ ձևակերպումն է նաև Գյոդելի թեորեմը մետաֆիզիկայի մասին, որը ունի մեծ փիլիսոփայական իմաստ, և որի էությունն այն է, որ ինչպիսին էլ լինի տեսությունը, միշտ գոյություն ունի մի պնդում, որը ոչ հերքվում, ոչ էլ ապացուցվում է այդ տեսության շրջանակներում:


Էստեղ մի ավելացում անեմ: Խոսքը անհակասելի տեսությունների մասին է, քանի որ հակասելի տեսության մեջ ցանկացած պնդում և ապացուցվում է, և հերքվում:

----------


## RomanAni

Ճշմարտուտյունը շատ հարաբերական ե: Ու չկա այս կյանքում լիարժեք ճշմարտություն: Մեք էդ բառի իմաստը չենք հասկանում:

*Մոդերատորական: Ֆորումում արգելվում են տրանսլիտով գրառումները: Նախապես կիրառեք փոխարկիչ: Նաև ուշադիր եղեք, վերջակետից հետո անպայման բացատ ՝ "պրոբել" թողեք, որպեսզի գրառումը ընթեռնելի լինի:*

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Վախճանի ենթակա ցանկացած բան՝չի կարող ճշմարտություն կոչվել։


Կտրուկ էր ասված  :Smile: 
Մի օր, մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքն կունենա իր վախճանը:
Հիմա ինչ, մենք ենք սո՞ւտ, թե՞ մեր ապրած կյանքը՞ …
Մեր բակում ծառ է եղել, *ցուրտումութի* ժամանակներով կտրել են, արմատն ել հաջորդ տարի են վառել … էդ ծառը չի՞ եղել: Ու, թէ չի եղել, բա ես ի՞նչ եմ հիշում …  :Shok:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ էր ասված 
> Մի օր, մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքն կունենա իր վախճանը:
> Հիմա ինչ, մենք ենք սո՞ւտ, թե՞ մեր ապրած կյանքը՞ …
> Մեր բակում ծառ է եղել, *ցուրտումութի* ժամանակներով կտրել են, արմատն ել հաջորդ տարի են վառել … էդ ծառը չի՞ եղել: Ու, թէ չի եղել, բա ես ի՞նչ եմ հիշում …


Այլ բան է եղելությունը.այլ բան՝բուն կյանքի ճշմարտությունը։Մարդն ինքն իրենով չի կարող ճշմարտություն հանդիսանալ.բայց եթե իր եղելությամբ մնա ճշմարտության մեջ ՝ինքն էլ հավերժի մաս կլինի։
իսկ ծառերը՝ բարեկամս. չունեն ընտրելու հնարավորություն։ :Smile:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (10.07.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ գոյություն ունի և պարտադիր չէ որ այն ընդունված լինի բոլորի կողմից:

----------

Jarre (10.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Կտրուկ էր ասված 
> Մի օր, մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքն կունենա իր վախճանը:
> Հիմա ինչ, մենք ենք սո՞ւտ, թե՞ մեր ապրած կյանքը՞ …
> Մեր բակում ծառ է եղել, *ցուրտումութի* ժամանակներով կտրել են, արմատն ել հաջորդ տարի են վառել … էդ ծառը չի՞ եղել: Ու, թէ չի եղել, բա ես ի՞նչ եմ հիշում …


Ստեղ մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա: Ոչ մի բան չի վախճանվում ու չի վերանում: Ըստ Լոմոնոսովի նյութի պահպանման օրենքի, նյութը չի վերանում, այն ուղղակի փոխում է իր ձևը: Հետևաբար, ոչինչ իրականում չի վախճանվում:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (10.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ճշմարտուտյունը շատ հարաբերական ե: Ու չկա այս կյանքում լիարժեք ճշմարտություն: Մեք էդ բառի իմաստը չենք հասկանում:


Ճշմարտություն կա մեզանից ու մեր զգացողություններից անկախ: Այլ բան է, որ դրան հասնելու միջոցները չկան:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (11.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ճշմարտություն կա մեզանից ու մեր զգացողություններից անկախ:


Ես ինքս եմ ինձ համար սահմանում ճշմարտությունը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես ինքս եմ ինձ համար սահմանում ճշմարտությունը:


Դա սուբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությունն ա: Ես խոսում եմ օբյեկտիվ, մեզանից անկախ ճշմարտության մասին: Սուբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությունը միշտ էլ կա, ոչ մեկը դրա գոյությունը կասկածի տակ չի դնում ու դա չի քննարկում: Այլ բան է օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտտությունը, որը մի քիչ բարդ է ասել, կա թե չէ: Փիլիսոփայական համարյա բոլոր ուղղությունները ընդունում են օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության գոյությունը, նույնիսկ ագնոստիցիզմը: Ագնոստիկները պնդում են, որ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն գոյություն ունի, սակայն դրան հասնելու ոչ մի միջոց չկա:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ճշմարտուտյունը շատ հարաբերական ե: Ու *չկա* այս կյանքում լիարժեք ճշմարտություն: Մեք էդ բառի իմաստը չենք հասկանում:


Չկա՞  :Shok:

----------


## Narinfinity

Օբյեկտիվ Ճշմարտությունը դա հավերժորեն փոփոխվող պատճառներից ստացվող հետևանքի կարելի է նմանեցնել, որն ունի սահմանափակում կամ ոչ հարաբերական է իրեն առաջացնող անթիվ պատճառների, դրանց նախապատճառների` ըստ ներկա ժամանակի որոշված և որոշվող լինելուց ելնելով:
Իսկ պատճառը դա այն ինֆորմացիան կարելի է համարել, որն ունի իր դասակարգված, կարգավորված և բնորոշ հատկանիշներն ու հատկությունները, այսինքն` ազդեցություն առաջացնող ազդակները, որոնք այնքան շատ են և փոփոխվող, որ ընդունված է նրանց համարել հարաբերական:  
Ճշմարտությունը օբյեկտիվ իրականության բնույթն է, որը հարաբերական է, քանի որ փոփոխություն առաջացնող ինֆորմացիան և նրա ազդակները անսահման շատ են:
Ինֆորմացիան դա շարժիչ ուժն է Օբյեկտիվ իրականության համակարգի համար:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Այլ բան է եղելությունը.այլ բան՝բուն կյանքի ճշմարտությունը։Մարդն ինքն իրենով չի կարող ճշմարտություն հանդիսանալ.բայց եթե իր եղելությամբ մնա ճշմարտության մեջ ՝ինքն էլ հավերժի մաս կլինի։
> իսկ ծառերը՝ բարեկամս. չունեն ընտրելու հնարավորություն։


Եղելություն… ճշմարտություն… եղածը տեսնելու ունակությու՞ն… դա չէ՞ արդյոք ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## E-la Via

Գոյություն ունի մի ճշմարտություն, միակը: Ինչ է մեր կյանքը, եթե ոչ ճշմարտության որոնման ճանապարհ: Կարծում եմ կան ուղիներ , որոնք տանում են դեպի ճշմարտություն: Իմ փնտրտուքի մեկնարկը սկսվեց Անհել դե Կուատիե-ից: Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ:

----------


## E-la Via

*Մոդերատորական*։ *Անիմաստ գրառումը ջնջված է։*

----------


## E-la Via

Գտիր քեզ և կմոտենաս ճշմարտությանը:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (07.09.2009), Սելավի (11.07.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Մենք կմոտենանք ճշմարտությանը, բայց երբեք չենք հասնի նրան: Որովհետև այն միշտ մեզնից մի վայրկյան առաջ է… 
Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ նախորդ գրառումները գրեթե բոլորը ճշմարիտ են: Նույնն է ասել, թե 5<6-իցն է ճշմարի՞տ, թե 6>5: Բովանդակությունը նույնն է, տեսակետներն են տարբեր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.07.2009), dvgray (14.07.2009), Կաթիլ (10.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ձեր ինչին է պետք ճշմարտությունը: Ինձ չի խանգարում առանց դրա ապրելը: Կարծում եմ ես ավելի շուտ ինձ եմ փնտրում, քան ճշմարտություն:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Դասական իմաստով ճշմարտությունը սուբյեկտի կողմից իրականության ադեկվատ արտացոլումն է մտքերի, պատկերացումների ու դատողությունների տեսքով։


   Դիտարկում. մարդիկ միշտ թերագնահատում են զգալու /ի տարբերություն մտածելու/ սեփական կարողությունը, իսկ հաճախ հենց դրա /"վեցերորդ զգայարանի"/ միջոցով ես հասկանում, որն է իրական ճշմարտությունը /այն, որ օբբյեկտիվ է ու անկախ մեզնից/:
   Պրակտիկ դիտարկում. ինքներս մեզ խանգարում ենք ճանաչել ճշմարտությունը, հասնել նրան մեր վարքով ու խոսքերով, որոնք ըստ էության ձգտում են ինչքան հնարավոր է ավելի համապատասխանել /ըմբոստությունների դեպքում էլ` չհամապատասխանել/ ընդունված սոցիալական նորմերին:

----------

Narinfinity (17.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

"ինչն է ստիպում քեզ չհավատլ, որ դու գոյություն չունես" ?

----------


## RomanAni

Կյանքի դառը հարվածները:

----------


## Գևոր

> Կյանքի դառը հարվածները:


ինչպես նաև դրական
այդ ամենը ուղեղին հասնում է էլեկտրական ինպուլսների ձևով 5 թե 6զգայարաներից. /Մատրիցա 1ը հիշեցի /, ու ինչ գիտենք.......

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ճշմարտությունը  նման է երկու լեցուն անոթների ,մեկը գարշանքով մեկը բուրմունքով:
Փորձում ես ճիշտ ընտրութուն կատարել և  մշտապես  սխալվում ես բայց քեզ հուսադրում ես որ հաջորդ անգամ ճիշտ ընտրություն կկաատարես:

----------

Բիձա (07.09.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

*ուղեղի հատկությունն է ամե ինչ խեղաթյուրել ու ֆիլտրել*  , այդ պատճառով ճշմարտությանը հնարավոր չէ ճանաչել, նրանում իմաստ չկա,.Առաջին խոսքը ճշմարտության մասին արդեն նրա խեղաթյուրումն է, 
 ու ամեն ինչ , որ կարդացել ու լսել եք  իրականում մոլորություն է.
 և այս խոսքերը նույնպես մի փոքր ավելանում են էն զիբբիլի կույտին  ու մոլորությանը, որը ճշմարտություն է հանդես գալիս : Ուղեղը  ուղակի ի վիճակի չէ ճանաչել շմարտությունը, նա հենց ստեղծվել է իրականությունը պարզեցնելու, խեղաթյուրելու ու ֆիլտրելու համար, 
Սա իհարկե ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն է և բնականաբար  բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չէ...

----------

Tig (27.07.2009), Մանոն (01.08.2009), Սելավի (26.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Հարց հատուկ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարծում են, որ ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է։

Պատկերացնենք, որ մեկի համար *այսօր*, գործ տալը, ուրիշի տակը փորելը, ուրիշին տառապանք պատճառելը չընդունված քայլեր են և դա իր կյանքում ճշմարտություն է։

Որոշ ժամանակ հետո, սակայն, փոխվում են կյանքի պայմանները ու օրինակ պատկերացնենք, որ հաստատվում են հին սովետական կամ նացիստական կարգերը։ Այդ մարդը պիտի փոխվի՞։

Եթե ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է, ուրեմն այո պիտի փոխվի, ու համակերպվի ներկա պայմանների հետ։

Այ հենց սա է պատճառը, որ պատմության ընթացքում միշտ կրկնվում են սարսափելի իրադարձություններ։

Իսկ եթե մարդու համար ճշմարտությունը չլինի հարաբերական, այլ լինի հաստատ ու հստակ, և մարդ ունենա կոնկրետ նպատակ՝ միշտ ապրել այդ ոչ հարաբերական ճշմարտության համաձայն, ի՞նչ պայմաններ կտիրեն այդ ժամանակ։

Ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական էր միլիոնավոր կոմունիստների ու Գերմանացիների համար, դրա համար մի աբողջ ազգ, բացառությամբ հաշված մարդկանց, դարձավ գործ տվող, մյուսն էլ մարդ մորթող։

----------

ԿԳԴ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> ուղեղի հատկությունն է ամե ինչ խեղաթյուրել ու ֆիլտրել , այդ պատճառով ճշմարտությանը հնարավոր չէ ճանաչել, նրանում իմաստ չկա,.Առաջին խոսքը ճշմարտության մասին արդեն նրա խեղաթյուրումն է, 
> ու ամեն ինչ , որ կարդացել ու լսել եք իրականում մոլորություն է.
> և այս խոսքերը նույնպես մի փոքր ավելանում են էն զիբբիլի կույտին ու մոլորությանը, որը ճշմարտություն է հանդես գալիս : Ուղեղը ուղակի ի վիճակի չէ ճանաչել շմարտությունը, նա հենց ստեղծվել է իրականությունը պարզեցնելու, խեղաթյուրելու ու ֆիլտրելու համար, 
> Սա իհարկե ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն է և բնականաբար բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չէ...


Բայց եթե ճշմարտություն չկա, ու եթե անհնար է այն ճանաչել, ուրեմն մեզանից ոչ մեկը չգիտի թե ինչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Իսկ եթե չգիտենք, թե այն ինչ է, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք պնդել որ անհնար է այն ճանաչել։ 

Վստահ եմ, որ գիտես, որ սա հարձակողական գրառում չէ, այլ պարզապես տրամաբանելու և զրույցը շարունակելու համար գրված միտք  :Wink:

----------

Կտրուկ (06.09.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Բայց եթե ճշմարտություն չկա, ու եթե անհնար է այն ճանաչել, ուրեմն մեզանից ոչ մեկը չգիտի թե ինչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Իսկ եթե չգիտենք, թե այն ինչ է, ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք պնդել որ անհնար է այն ճանաչել։ 
> 
> Վստահ եմ, որ գիտես, որ սա հարձակողական գրառում չէ, այլ պարզապես տրամաբանելու և զրույցը շարունակելու համար գրված միտք


Jarre  ջան  ճշմարտություն  կա,  ոնց  կարողա  պատահի  ճշմարտություն  չլինի:
Պարզապես  տարբեր  մարդիկ,     հասունացման  տարբեր  ժամանակահատվածներում  տարբեր   ձև  են  սկսում  ընկալել    նույն  երևույթը,  ինչը  ասենք  հինգ  տարի  առաջ  այդպես  չէր   ընկալի  այդ   նույն  երևույթը: 
Ստեղա  որ  ասվում  է  ճշմարտությունը  հարաբերական  է: Այսինքը  կախված  է  քո  ընկալողականության  և  ուղեղի  թույլ  տված  չափերի  մեջ    վերլուծած  արդյունքից՝   համապատասխան  երևույթի  վերաբերյալ:
Այսինքը  հինգ  տարի  առաջ,  նույն  մարդը,  նույն  երևույթի  վերաբերյալ  ուներ  իր  տեսանկյունը  որը  ինքը  ճշմարտություն  էր  համարում,  սակայն  հինգ  տարի  հետո  նույն  մարդը  փոխում  է  իր  տեսանկյունը,  այդ  երևույթի  վերաբերյալ    և  հիմա  իր  փոփոխված  տեսակետն  է  ճշմարտություն  համարում:    
  Հնարավոր  է   մեկը  վերլուծի  և  շատ  վատ  բանի  հանգի,  իսկ  մյուսը  շատ  հանգիստ  նայի  այդ  ամենին  և  խորքային  հասկանա  թե  ինչու  այդ  բանը  հենց  այդպես  պիտի  լիներ:
Թե  առաջինի  և  թե  երկրորդի  համար  իրանց  վերլուծածը  ճշմարտությունա,  մանավանդ  որ  երկու  կողմերն  էլ  ունենում  են    համակիրներ,  այսինքը  ինչի  հավատում  են  դա  էլ  հենց  իրենց  ճշմարտություննա:
Սակայն  պիտի  նշեմ,  որ  ուղեղը  գրեթե  միշտ   վախի,  ձախողումի   և  էգոիստական    տեսանկյունից  է  վերլուծում  ամեն  բան:  
Այդ  օրգանը՝ (ուղեղը)  լսելով  ենթադրենք  մի  շատ  փոքր  խնդիրի  մասին, ( որը  իրականում  խնդիր  չէ)  իր  մեջ  այնքան  է  պտտում  այդ  ձնագունդը  (թվացիալ  խնդիրը)   որ  դարձնում  է  մի  մեծ  ձնեմարդ  և  սկսում  է  արդեն  իր   սարքած  ձնեմարդից  վախենալ,  նա  այլևս  չի  վերադառնում  ելման  դրություն  որ  տեսնի,  թե  ինքը  որտեղից  գլորեց  այդ  ձնագունդը: 
Այդպես  էլ  ուղեղը  իր  սեփական   իլյուզիաներն   է  սարքում,  ընդհանուր  աշխարհի  իլյուզիայից  անկախ  և  հեռանում  իրական  ճշմարտությունից:

----------

Jarre (06.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ստեղա որ ասվում է ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է: Այսինքը կախված է քո ընկալողականության և ուղեղի թույլ տված չափերի մեջ վերլուծած արդյունքից՝ համապատասխան երևույթի վերաբերյալ:
> Այսինքը հինգ տարի առաջ, նույն մարդը, նույն երևույթի վերաբերյալ ուներ իր տեսանկյունը որը ինքը ճշմարտություն էր համարում, սակայն հինգ տարի հետո նույն մարդը փոխում է իր տեսանկյունը, այդ երևույթի վերաբերյալ և հիմա իր փոփխված տեսակետն է ճշմարտություն համարում:


Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե ճշմարտությունն է հարաբերական, այլ մարդու ընկալումն ու գնահատանքն է հարաբերական։

----------

Կտրուկ (06.09.2009), Սելավի (06.09.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե ճշմարտությունն է հարաբերական, այլ մարդու ընկալումն ու գնահատանքն է հարաբերական։


Կարելի  է  նաև  այդպես  ասել,  սակայն  չմոռանալով  որ  մարդը  հենց   իր  ընկալողականությամբ  է  երևույթները    ճշմարտություն  համարում:

----------

Jarre (06.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> մարդը հենց իր ընկալողականությամբ է երևույթները ճշմարտություն համարում:


Սելավի ջա՛ն, ես հենց սրա մասին եմ ուզում խոսել։ Այո՛, կան շատ հարցեր, որոնցում մարդ անձնական որոշում և գնահատական կարող է տալ։

Սակայն կան նաև անանց ու հաստատ ճշմարտություններ, որոնք անկախ մշակույթից, կրոնից, կրթությունից ու այլ հանգամանքներից, մարդ պետք է ընդունի այնպես ինչպես դրանք կան։

Կրկնվելուս համար ներողություն, բայց օրինակ մարդ ինչքան էլ ցանկանա «իր ընկալողականությամբ» ընդունել ձգողականության ուժը, ոնց էլ ուզումա ընդունի, միևնույնն է այդ օրենքը կա և անկախ այն բանից թե մարդը ինչպես է այն ընկալում, այդ օրենքը հաշվի չառնելու դեպքում, մարդ իր ըմբռնողականությամբ կարող է մտածել որ ձգողականության ուժը հարաբերական է, ինքը ուզում է լինեն ամբողջովին ազատ ու 16-րդ հարկից իրեն ազատություն տա, ու վայելի ներքև իջնելու հաճույքը...

----------


## Սելավի

Jarre  ջան  քո  բերած  օրինակով  մեկը  կլինի  որ  կկարծի  ձգողականույան  օրենքը  հարաբերական  է  և  ցած  կքցվի,  հարյուրը  կտեսնեն  որ  ոչ՝  հարաբերական  չէր  և  այլևս  ցած  չեն  քցվի:
Մարդը  այդպեսա  զարգանում  ու  առաջ  գնում: Սխալ  բան  չկա,  միայն  կա  փորձի  ձեռքբերում:  
Մի  հատ  ասացվածք կա  չէ՞  ասումա   ժամանակը  չի՝  դժբախտություննա  հիմարի  ուսուցիչը:
Կամ  ասումա՝  խելոքները   սովորում  են  իրենց  սխալների  վրա,  իսկ  իմաստունները  ուրիշների:

----------


## Jarre

> հարյուրը կտեսնեն որ ոչ՝ հարաբերական չէր և այլևս ցած չեն քցվի:
> Մարդը այդպեսա զարգանում ու առաջ գնում: Սխալ բան չկա, միայն կա փորձի ձեռքբերում:


Այս ամենը ճիշտ է, բայց կարևոր է հստակ գիտակցել, որ ճշմարտություն կա ու որ *այն հարաբերական չի, հարաբերական է մարդու մոտեցումը*։ Մարդու ընդունել չընդունելուց կամ հարաբերական ասելուց ճշմարտությունը իրականում չի դառնում այդպիսին։ Այն կա այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կա։




> Մի հատ ասացվածք կա չէ՞ ասումա ժամանակը չի՝ դժբախտություննա հիմարի ուսուցիչը:
> Կամ ասումա՝ խելոքները սովորում են իրենց սխալների վրա, իսկ իմաստունները ուրիշների:


Մեջբերված իմաստուն խոսքերն էլ հենց դրա ապացույցն են։ Որովհետև դրանք ցույց են տալիս որ կա ճիշտ ու սխալ և մարդու մոտեցումից այն չի կարող փոփոխվել։

Ես էլի եմ կրկնում, որ դեմ եմ սև ու սպիտակ մտածելակերպից, այսինքն որտեղ ամեն ինչ բաժանված է հստակ սևի ու սպիտակի, ճշտի ու սխալի.... Բայց կյանքի ամենակարևոր հարցերում պարագան հենց էդպիսին է, որ կա կոնկրետ սխալ ու ճիշտ։

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց կյանքի ամենակարևոր հարցերում պարագան հենց էդպիսին է, որ կա կոնկրետ սխալ ու ճիշտ։


իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ այդ "կոնկրետ սխալ ու ճիշտ"-ը դա մարդու մոդելավորման արդյունք է: ոչ մեկը բնույթան մեջ /կամ նրանից դուրս  :Smile: / չի կարող ֆիկսել * պահը* որ ասի ՝ 
-նայի, սա՛ կա:
այդ ֆիքսացիան անգամ ակընթարթ լինելու դեպքում մեկ է այն ակընթարթի ու գալացողի միջև ընկած մի բան է ֆիկսվելու, որը արդեն այն չի, ինչի մասին ասվելու է:
"ճիշտը բռնելու" համար մարդը սահմանափակում է:
ցանկացած ճշտի մասին խոսք/տեսություն սկսվում է *ենթադրենք* բառերից, որի հիման վրա կառուցվում է կուռ կամ որ կուռ տրամաբանական շղթան: բայց այդ  ամեն ինչի սկիզբը կտրելն է: իսկ բնությունը անընդհատ է, և միևնույն ժամանակ դիսկրետ: դա բռնել ոչ մեկը չի կարող: իսկ եթե դա չես կարող, ուրեմն դա չկա:
…
երևի կհամաձայնես, որ բնույթան մեջ կան լիքը *բաներ*, որոնք մասին մենք չգիտենք, ու հավանաբար մարդկությունը երբեք էլ չի իմանալու:
հիմա եթե դրանց մասին մենք չգիտենք, ապա դրանք կան՞ թե չկան: եթե դու ասում ես որ կան. ապա ասա թե ովքեր/ինչեր են նրանք կոնկրետ նկարագրելով:
 :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ այդ "կոնկրետ սխալ ու ճիշտ"-ը դա մարդու մոդելավորման արդյունք է: ոչ մեկը բնույթան մեջ /կամ նրանից դուրս / չի կարող ֆիկսել * պահը* որ ասի ՝ 
> -նայի, սա՛ կա:
> այդ ֆիքսացիան անգամ ակընթարթ լինելու դեպքում մեկ է այն ակընթարթի ու գալացողի միջև ընկած մի բան է ֆիկսվելու, որը արդեն այն չի, ինչի մասին ասվելու է:


Ը՛հը. շատ ճիշտ բան ես ասում dvgray.քո ասածը ժամանակի ազդեցությանը ենթարկվող գոյի՝ մատերյաի մասին է.որը ոչ այլն ինչ է եթե ոչ նյութականը։ հենց դրա համար էի վերևում գրել




> Վախճանի ենթակա ցանկացած բան՝չի կարող ճշմարտություն կոչվել։


ՈՒ են .ինչի մասին մենք պատկերացում ենք կազմում երկար ու ձիգ մտորումներից հետո՝  կտակարանում արդեն իսկ վաղուց գրված է որ  Աստված(Ճշմարտությունը) նույնն է երեկ.այսօր ու հավիտյան։ՈՒստի նյութականի մեջ ճշմարտություն որոնելը՝ ի զուր է։
Ճշմարտությունը Նա է՝ ով դուրս է ժամանակի ազդեցությունից.և այն հանդիսանում է ոչ թէ նյութական. այլ  հոգևոր։

----------

Սելավի (07.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ը՛հը. շատ ճիշտ բան ես ասում dvgray.քո ասածը ժամանակի ազդեցությանը ենթարկվող գոյի՝ մատերյաի մասին է.որը ոչ այլն ինչ է եթե ոչ նյութականը։ հենց դրա համար էի վերևում գրել
> 
> ՈՒ են .ինչի մասին մենք պատկերացում ենք կազմում երկար ու ձիգ մտորումներից հետո՝  կտակարանում արդեն իսկ վաղուց գրված է որ  Աստված(Ճշմարտությունը) նույնն է երեկ.այսօր ու հավիտյան։ՈՒստի նյութականի մեջ ճշմարտություն որոնելը՝ ի զուր է։
> Ճշմարտությունը Նա է՝ ով դուրս է ժամանակի ազդեցությունից.և այն հանդիսանում է ոչ թէ նյութական. այլ  հոգևոր։


այսինքն ճշմարտությունը չչափվող մեծույթու՞ն է: Չչափվող, նշանակում է  ՝չընբռնվող:
Ասված է չէ՞ "մի ձգտիր ըմբռնել ամըմբռնելին":
էլի իմ հարցը մնում է ուժի մեջ: եթե  մի բան իսկզբանե հայտնի է որ հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ, ինչ՞ իմաստ ունի նրա մասին մտածել, այսիքն փորձել ըմբռնել: Իսկ եթե մենք չենք մտածում նրա մասին, դա նշանակում է որ նա չկա:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> այսինքն ճշմարտությունը չչափվող մեծույթու՞ն է: Չչափվող, նշանակում է  ՝չընբռնվող:
> Ասված է չէ՞ "մի ձգտիր ըմբռնել ամըմբռնելին":
> էլի իմ հարցը մնում է ուժի մեջ: եթե  մի բան իսկզբանե հայտնի է որ հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ, ինչ՞ իմաստ ունի նրա մասին մտածել, այսիքն փորձել ըմբռնել: Իսկ եթե մենք չենք մտածում նրա մասին, դա նշանակում է որ նա չկա:


Շատ հետաքրքիր մտքի թել ունես.որին պատասխանելու համար առավել դիպուկ խոսքեր չեմ գտնում  քան   Ակորնթ.2.9 խոսքՆ է
 ՙ Ինչը որ աչքը չտեսավ ու ականջը չլսեց.և մարդու սիրտը չնկալեց ՝ Աստված պատրաստեց իր սիրելիների համար՚։Բայց Աստված մեզ հայտնեց իր Հոգով .որովհետև *հոգին քննում է ամեն ինչ.*նաև Աստծոյ խորությունները.
հուսով եմ ՝ընկալելի է ։ :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ասված է չէ՞ "մի ձգտիր ըմբռնել ամըմբռնելին":


Կարծում եմ այդքան էլ տեղին. ու ամեն պարագայի համար չի ասված։

----------


## Jarre

Թանկագի՛ն dvgray, երևի մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում։ Ահա, թե ինչ ես նկատի ունեմ։



> "կոնկրետ սխալ ու ճիշտ"-ը դա մարդու մոդելավորման արդյունք է


Ծնողներս ամբողջ կյանքում ինձ պահել, սիրել ու խնամել են, իսկ հիմա նրանք տարեց են, չեն կարողանում իրենց հոգ տանել, իսկ ես էլ թքած ունեմ նրանց վրա և ապրում եմ իմ հաճույքներով։ Ես այդպես եմ մտածում և դա ճշմարտության իմ մոդելն է։ Սրա սխալ լինելը, արդյո՞ք վիճարկելի հարց է։

Ոմն մեկը «սիրում է» փոքրիկ երեխաների և զբաղվում է մանկապղծությամբ։ Սա էլ ճշմարտության այդ մարդու մոդելն է։ Սրա սխալ լինելը արդյո՞ք վիճարկելի է։ 

Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ծնողներին հարգելն ու հոգ տանելը ճշմարտություն է, ու ոչ հարաբերական։ Նույնն էլ վերաբերում է մյուս նշված և մնացած այլ դեպքերին։




> ցանկացած ճշտի մասին խոսք/տեսություն սկսվում է ենթադրենք բառերից, որի հիման վրա կառուցվում է կուռ կամ որ կուռ տրամաբանական շղթան: բայց այդ ամեն ինչի սկիզբը կտրելն է: իսկ բնությունը անընդհատ է, և միևնույն ժամանակ դիսկրետ: դա բռնել ոչ մեկը չի կարող: իսկ եթե դա չես կարող, ուրեմն դա չկա:
> …
> երևի կհամաձայնես, որ բնույթան մեջ կան լիքը բաներ, որոնք մասին մենք չգիտենք, ու հավանաբար մարդկությունը երբեք էլ չի իմանալու:
> հիմա եթե դրանց մասին մենք չգիտենք, ապա դրանք կան՞ թե չկան: եթե դու ասում ես որ կան. ապա ասա թե ովքեր/ինչեր են նրանք կոնկրետ նկարագրելով:


Այո, համաձայն եմ, որ բնության մեջ կան լիքը բաներ որոնց մասին չգիտեմ ու կան բաներ էլ, որ մարդկությունը, որպես ընդհանուր հավաքական չգիտի։ Բայց չէ որ կան բավական շատ բաներ ու արժեքներ, որ գիտեն։ Եթե մարդիկ փորձեն գոնե այդ հարցերում լինեն սկզբունքային, հավատացեք մարդկությունը ավելի բարի ու դրական կդառնա։



> եթե մի բան իսկզբանե հայտնի է որ հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ, ինչ՞ իմաստ ունի նրա մասին մտածել, այսիքն փորձել ըմբռնել: Իսկ եթե մենք չենք մտածում նրա մասին, դա նշանակում է որ նա չկա:


Այս սկզբունքով շարժվելը կնշանակեր մարդկության պրոգրեսի կանգառ։



> Ասված է չէ՞ "մի ձգտիր ըմբռնել ամըմբռնելին":


Բայց նաև ասված է. «Փնտրեք և կգտնեք»  :Wink:  ես այս սկզբունքի կողմնակից եմ, և քեզ քո գրառումներից ճանաչելով նույնպես ճանաչում եմ, որպես փնտրող, գտնող ու պրոգրեսիվ ՄԱՐԴ....

----------


## dvgray

> Թանկագի՛ն dvgray, երևի մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում։ Ահա, թե ինչ ես նկատի ունեմ։


Հարգելիս  :Smile: 
կարծում եմ որ խոսում ենք նույն բանի մասին, բայց մի քիչ լայնացված շրջագծերով:




> Ծնողներս ամբողջ կյանքում ինձ պահել, սիրել ու խնամել են, իսկ հիմա նրանք տարեց են, չեն կարողանում իրենց հոգ տանել, իսկ ես էլ թքած ունեմ նրանց վրա և ապրում եմ իմ հաճույքներով։ Ես այդպես եմ մտածում և դա ճշմարտության իմ մոդելն է։ Սրա սխալ լինելը, արդյո՞ք վիճարկելի հարց է։
> 
> Ոմն մեկը «սիրում է» փոքրիկ երեխաների և զբաղվում է մանկապղծությամբ։ Սա էլ ճշմարտության այդ մարդու մոդելն է։ Սրա սխալ լինելը արդյո՞ք վիճարկելի է։ 
> 
> Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ծնողներին հարգելն ու հոգ տանելը ճշմարտություն է, ու ոչ հարաբերական։ Նույնն էլ վերաբերում է մյուս նշված և մնացած այլ դեպքերին։


շատ լավ ես ասում: բայց ստիպված եմ վիճել: Դրանք մոդելներ են: չէ՞ որ եղել է ժամանակ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ իրա ծնողի համար հոգ չի տարել: ու կգա ժամանակ, որ դա այդպես կլինի, քանի որ ըստ ժամանակի պահանջների կփոխվեն մոդելները: ասածս էն է, որ սրանք միշտ մոդենլեր են:




> Այո, համաձայն եմ, որ բնության մեջ կան լիքը բաներ որոնց մասին չգիտեմ ու կան բաներ էլ, որ մարդկությունը, որպես ընդհանուր հավաքական չգիտի։ Բայց չէ որ կան բավական շատ բաներ ու արժեքներ, որ գիտեն։ Եթե մարդիկ փորձեն գոնե այդ հարցերում լինեն սկզբունքային, հավատացեք մարդկությունը ավելի բարի ու դրական կդառնա։


կարծում եմ որ մարդկության խնդիրը ոչ թե այն է, որ մոդելները, որոնք որ ընդունվում են, սկսում են խախտվել: Օրինակ, դու/կարծում եմ/ կամ ես մեծ տարակուսանքով կվերաբերվենք, եթե մեր մոտ Սերժը հրամայի ու իրա սպան ասենք խառակիրի անի:
Իսկ ճապոնացիքի համար դա նորմալ էր: հիմա որն՞ է սրա ճիշտը, չէ՞ որ երկուսս էլ մարդ ենք: այստեղ է, որ գործում է մոդել հասկացությունը: այսիքն ճիշտը ՝ դա մենք ենք հայտարարել, ընդունելով, սահմանելով, գծագրելով մոդելը:




> Այս սկզբունքով շարժվելը կնշանակեր մարդկության պրոգրեսի կանգառ։
> 
> Բայց նաև ասված է. «Փնտրեք և կգտնեք»  ես այս սկզբունքի կողմնակից եմ, և քեզ քո գրառումներից ճանաչելով նույնպես ճանաչում եմ, որպես փնտրող, գտնող ու պրոգրեսիվ ՄԱՐԴ....


Հարգելիս 
Մարդը /ու նաև ամբողջ կենդանական աշխարհը/ իսկզբանե փնտրող է: Բնություն, Աստված, ընդամենը մեր համար փնտրտուքի սահմաններ է ժամանակ- առ - ժամանակ սահմանում ու հստակեցնում:
Հիշիր հանրահայտ Բաբելոնի աշտարակը: Մարդը փնտրտուքի մոլուզքի ժամանակ շատ բարձրացավ, ու մեզ մի հարվածով նստացրին մեր տեղը:
Այսինքն ստեղ էլ Ճիշտը սահմանում է Աստված իր մեզ հատկացված մոդելի մեջ:
Օրինակ, Քրիստոսի 10 պատվիրանները՝ դրանք մի մոդել են, որը Աստված կամեցավ մեզ տալ սրանից 2000 տարի առաջ, և ոչ թե 3000 տարի առաջ: այսինքն իր մոդելը փոխեց: նույն ձևի չես կարող ասել, թե մի 2000 տարի հետո ինչ՞ ճիշտ/մոդել/ կգործի մեր համար:
 :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), Tig (07.09.2009), Սելավի (07.09.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Jarre  ջան  քո  բերած  օրինակները,  մանյակի  կամ  մեկ  այլ  ուրիշ  օրինակներ,  կրկին  դու  դիտում  էս  մարդ  կենդանու  սահմանափակ     տեսակետից:
ես  քեզ  մեկ  այլ  ուրիշ  տեսակետ  առաջարկեմ  որը  ես  լիարժեք  ընդունում  եմ,  սակայն  չեմ  պնդում  որ  ուրիշ  մեկն  էլ դա  ընդունի  մինչև  ինքը  ինքնուրույն  չնկալի  այդ  մոտեցումը:
Հաճախ  ենք  լսում  որ  մարդիկ  ասում  են  « բա  եթե  աստված  կա  ինչու  այսինչ  բանը  թույլ  տվեց  որ  լինի»:
Մենք  մեր  մարդկային  տեսակետից  ենք  վերլուծում  ամեն  բան,  սակայն   իրականությունը  այն  չէ  ինչ  մեր  աչքերն  են  տեսնում  և  մեր  ուղեղները  վերլուծում:
Այն  երեխան  որը  դառնում  է  մի  ինչ  որ  մանյակի  զոհ  նա  մարդկությանը  մեծ  պարգև  «օգուտ»  է  տալիս:
Ես   չեմ  մանրանա  այս  հարցի  պարզաբանման  մեջ,  ամեն  մեկը  թող  ինքնուրույն  գտնի  թե  ինչ  պարգև  է  տալիս  մարդկությանը  այդ  փոքրիկը   իր  որոշումով:
  Գիտեմ  հիմա  շատերը  կասեն  դա  փոքրիկի  որոշումը  չէ,  ես  էլ  կպնդեմ  որ  իր  որոշումն  է,  նա  հենց  դրա  համար  է  եկել  աշխարհ  որ  ինչ  որ  մանյակի  կողմից  բռնաբարվի  և  սպանվի:
Գիտեմ  դժվար  է  սա  ուղեղով  ընկալելը  սակայն  ոչ  անհնար,  եթե  իրականում  մարդը  փնտրում  է  ճշմարտությունը  նա  կամաց  կամաց  կսկսի  հասկանալ   թե  ինչպես  է  գործում  տիեզերքը  « Աստված»: 
Անգամ  այդ  փոքրիկի  պարգևը  ողջ  մարդկությանը   «  կամ  գոնե  այն  մարդկանց  համար  որոնք  իմացել  և  լսել  են  այդ  պատմության  մասին»: 
Մի  ուրիշ  օրինակ  բերեմ՝  շատ  մարդիկ  քննադատում  են  Մայքլ  Ջեկսոնին  որ  նա  փոխեց  իր   մաշկը  և  դարձավ  սպիտակամորթ,  սակայն  մարդիկ  սովոր  են  քննադատելուն  և  մեղադրելուն,  բայց  նա  իր  այդ  քայլով  մեկ  քայլ  առաջ  մղեց  բժշկությանը,  նա  իր  անձը  դրեց,  որպեսզի  բժշկությունը  իր  առաջի  քայլերը  անի  այդ  ասպարեզում:  
Այսինքը  նա  ենթագիտակցորեն  արեց  այն,  ինչը  օգուտ  կբերեր  մարդկությանը,  իրենց  զարգացման  փուլում:  բժշկությունը  առաջի  անգամ  մի  վիրահատություն  արեց  որը  մինչև  այսօր  չկար  իր  պռակտիկայում,  իսկ  հիմա  փորձ  ունի  այդ  ասպարեզում:
Նույն  կոնտեքստում, սակայն  քիչ  ավելի  խորացած  գտիր      նաև  փոքրիկի  և  մանյակի  տված  օգուտը  մարդկությանը:
Հավատա  որ  ոչ  մի  բան  հենց  այնպես  չի լինում,  եթե  անգամ  մարդկությունը  իր  ուղեղով  չկարողանա  գտնել  այդ  երևույթի  պատճառը,  միևնույնն  է  ամեն  բան  գործում  է  մարդկության  առաջխաղացման  և    զարգացման  համար:  
Թեկուզ  նաև  նացիստական  գերմանիայի  մոտեցումները:
Իսկ  ընդհանրապես  տիեզերքում  գործում  է  մի  քանի    անխափան  օրենքներ՝   որոնցից  մեկը    կոչվում  է  «պատճառ  և   հետևանք»:
Այնպես  որ,  պետք  չէ  մի  անգամից  ուղեղի  վերլուծածով  քննադատել  ինչ  որ  մեկին  իր  արարքի  համար,  հավատա՝  ամեն  մի  մարդ  իր  արարքներով  մեկ  քայլ  առաջ  է  մղում  ամբողջ  մարդկությանը,  անկախ  նրանից  թե  ինչ  արարք  է  նա    կատարել,  « սխալ  թե  ճիշտ»  այդ  սխալ  և  ճիշտը    խիստ  մարդկային  գծային  մտածելակերպի  արգասիք  է,  որ  մարդը  դասակարգում  է,  սա  սխալ  է,  իսկ  սա  ճիշտ: 
Ես  նորից  կկրկնեմ՝  սխալ  բան  գոյություն  չունի,  կա  ընդհամենը  փորձի  ձեռքբերում  և  մարդը  պիտի  չվախենա  «սխալվելուց»   այսինքը  փորձ  ձեռք  բերելուց,  դա  մարդկությանը  տանում  է  էլ   ավելի  բարձունքներ,  իր  իսկ  հասկացողության  մեջ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հարց հատուկ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարծում են, որ ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է։
> 
> Պատկերացնենք, որ մեկի համար *այսօր*, գործ տալը, ուրիշի տակը փորելը, ուրիշին տառապանք պատճառելը չընդունված քայլեր են և դա իր կյանքում ճշմարտություն է։
> 
> Որոշ ժամանակ հետո, սակայն, փոխվում են կյանքի պայմանները ու օրինակ պատկերացնենք, որ հաստատվում են հին սովետական կամ նացիստական կարգերը։ Այդ մարդը պիտի փոխվի՞։
> 
> Եթե ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է, ուրեմն այո պիտի փոխվի, ու համակերպվի ներկա պայմանների հետ։
> 
> Այ հենց սա է պատճառը, որ պատմության ընթացքում միշտ կրկնվում են սարսափելի իրադարձություններ։
> ...


Ժար ջան, նույն ձև ես կարող է մարդու համար գործ տալը ու ուրիշի տակը փորելը լինել ընդունված քայլեր ու դա լինի իր կյանքում ճշմարտություն: Ու ինչ հասարակարգ էլ փոխվի, այդ մարդը մնա իր սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ ու մարդկանց վնաս տա: Փաստորեն սա այդ մարդու համար բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է, բայց հեչ չի օգնում, որ հիմա պայմանները լավ լինեն, քանի որ ինչպես լավ սկզբունքները կարող են լինել բացարձակ, այնպես էլ վատ սկզբունքները կարող են լինել բացարձակ: Ու հիմիկվա վատ բարքերն ու արարքները հեչ նրանից չեն, որ որոշ մարդիկ ճշմարտությունը համարում են հարաբերական:
Ես ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ճշմարտության երկու տարբեր կատեգորիա: Մեկը հասարակական ճշմարտություններն են, որոնք ստեղծվում են մարդկային հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար ու ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից: Այսպիսի ճշմարտություններն արտահայտվում են բարոյական սկզբունքների, կրոնական դոգմաների ու վերջապես օրենսգրքերի միջոցով: Իմ կարծիքով, նման տիպի ճշմարտությունները սուբյեկտիվ են ու հարաբերական, քանի որ ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից ու կախված են մարդկանց տվյալ պահին ունեցած պատկերացումներից ու գիտելիքներից: Օրինակ, կարող ենք ասել, որ բարոյական օրենք է, որ մարդ պետք է սիրի ու օգնի իր ծնողին: Բայց ով կարող է ասել, որ սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է? Նույնիսկ ծնող գաղափարը չի բացարձակ, քանի որ այսօր կարող է մարդ ստեղծվել, առանց այլ մարդկանց միջնորդության: Հետևաբար այս օրենքը հարաբերական է: Ու ընդհանրապես հասարակական բոլոր օրենքներն էլ հարաբերական են:
Ճշմարտության մյուս կատեգորիան բնության օրենքներն են: Բնության օրենքները բացարձակ են, հավերժ են ու անփոփոխ: Դրանք գոյություն ունեն մարդկանցից ու մարդկությունից անկախ ու եթե նույնիսկ մարդկությունը չլինի, այդ օրենքները կգործեն: *Սակայն* մարդը երբեք չի կարող հասնել բնության օրենքների լիակատար իմացության ու կոնկրետ պահին մարդու կողմից բնության օրենքների ինտերպրետացիան նույնպես հարաբերական է: Բայց ի տարբերություն հասարակական օրենքների, բնության օրենքների փոխվելուց ոչ թե նախկինները սխալ են դառնում, այլ լրացվում են նորերով, որոնց շրջանակներում հիները դառնում են մասնավոր դեպք: Ամենադասական օրինակը երկրաչափության էվոլյուցիան է: Ժամանակին Էվկլիդյան երկրաչափությունը համարվում էր ճշմարիտ: Բայց Լոբաչևսկին ստեղծեց նոր երկրաչափություն, որի շրջանակներում էվկլիդյան երկրաչափությունը դառավ մասնավոր դեպք: Հետագայում Էյնշտեյնը ցույց, որ Լոբաչևսկու երկրաչափության օրենքները գործում են բնության մեջ ու ապացուցվեց, որ լույսի ճառագայթը ուղիղ գծով չի շարժվում:
Եվ այսպես, ամփոփելով միտքս կասեմ հետևյալը.
Գոյություն ունեն օրենքներ, որոնք բացարձակ են ու հավիտյան: Դրանք բնության օրենքներն են: Բայց մարդը երբեք չի կարող հասնել բնության օրենքների լիակատար իմացության ու հետևաբար, մարդու կողմից բնության օրենքների իմացությունը կոնկրետ պահին միշտ լինում է հարաբերական: Հասարակական օրենքները միշտ հարաբերական են, քանի որ ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից, իսկ մարդը, քանի որ կատարյալ չի կարող լինել, չի կարող ստեղծել կատարյալ, բացարձակ օրենքներ:

----------


## Արիացի

Թեմայի հետ կապված, մեջբերեմ Օմար Խայամի քառյակներից մեկը(կներեք, ռուսերեն է).



> Так как вечных законов твой ум не постиг,
> Волноваться смешно из за мелких интриг,
> Так как бог в небесах бесконечно велик,
> Будь спокоен и весел, цени этот миг.

----------

Tig (07.09.2009), Սելավի (07.09.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

"...  Մի փորձիր ծռել գդալը ...  դա անհնար է ... դրա համար պետք է հասկանալ կարևորը .... 
*գդալը գոյություն չունի ...     
                                                                                                       ամեն ինչ քո մեջ է ..."* (MATRIX 1)

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), dvgray (08.09.2009), Jarre (08.09.2009), Tig (08.09.2009), Չամիչ (07.09.2009), Սելավի (07.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ճշմարտությունը դառը խիյարի պես բան ա։ Տարբեր տեղերում տարբեր էֆեկտներ է տալիս…

----------

Mephistopheles (06.10.2009), Հայկօ (07.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> չէ՞ որ եղել է ժամանակ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ իրա ծնողի համար հոգ չի տարել: ու կգա ժամանակ, որ դա այդպես կլինի, քանի որ ըստ ժամանակի պահանջների կփոխվեն մոդելները: ասածս էն է, որ սրանք միշտ մոդենլեր են:


dvgray , չեմ ցանկանում անտեղի վիճողի տպավորություն թողնել, բայց եթե ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է և ոչ մի բան հաստատ չէ, ապա ինչպե՞ս գիտենք, որ հաստատ այդպես եղել է, և որ դեռ պիտի լինի։ 

Այսինքն, այրդյո՞ք ստացվում է, որ կա մարդու և իր կյանք հետ կապված ճշմարտություններ, որոնք անընդհատ փակ օղակի սկզբունքով կրկնվում են։



> մեծ տարակուսանքով կվերաբերվենք, եթե մեր մոտ Սերժը հրամայի ու իրա սպան ասենք խառակիրի անի:
> Իսկ ճապոնացիքի համար դա նորմալ էր: հիմա որն՞ է սրա ճիշտը, չէ՞ որ երկուսս էլ մարդ ենք:


Երբ մարդուն ներշնչում են մի բան անել, ինչպես նշեցիր ճապոնացիները, դա մի բան է։ Այո՛ այդ մարդիկ, ինչպես նաև այսօր ահաբեկիչների և ռազմական հերոսների մեծ մասը, բացարձակ համոզված են, որ իրենց կատարած գործը ամենաճշմարիտն է։ 

Այ իմ ասածի վտանգը հենց այստեղ է երևում. եթե չկա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, ապա ես և դու այսօր *իրավունք չունենք մեղադրելու* հազարավոր կյանքեր խլած կամիկաձեներին, ահաբեկիչներին, սեպտեմբերի  11-ը, ապրիլի 24-ը, հոկտեմբերի 27-ը, մարտի 1-ը կատարողներին և կազմակերպիչներին..... նրանց համար դա է եղել ճշմարտությունը։ Ինչո՞ւ ենք մենք իրենց մեղադրում։


> այստեղ է, որ գործում է մոդել հասկացությունը: այսիքն ճիշտը ՝ դա մենք ենք հայտարարել, ընդունելով, սահմանելով, գծագրելով մոդելը:


Կան հարցեր, որ եթե անգամ մոտենանք կյանքի բացարձակ փորձի պակաս ունեցող երեխայի, նա էլ կասի, որ դա սխալ է։* Ինչո՞ւ ենք մերժում, որ կան մարդկային օրենքներ ու արժեքներ, որոնք գրված են մեր մեջ ի ծնե*։ Նույնիսկ նա ով սպանում է ու փոքր ժամանակվանից տեսել է սպանություն ու այսօր ակտիվորեն այդ գործով է զբաղված, շատ ժամանակ հենց իրենք են երանի տալիս, որ փոխվի իրենց կյանքը։ Բա ինչո՞ւ, ո՞րն է պատճառը։



> Օրինակ, Քրիստոսի 10 պատվիրանները՝ դրանք մի մոդել են, որը Աստված կամեցավ մեզ տալ սրանից 2000 տարի առաջ, և ոչ թե 3000 տարի առաջ: այսինքն իր մոդելը փոխեց:


Չեմ ցանկանում թեման կրոնականացնել, բայց Աստվածաշունչը շատ հստակ ցույց է տալիս, որ Աստված Քրոստոսի տված երկու մեծագույն օրենքներով չի փոխել իր մոդելը։ Ահա՛ հենց Քրիստոսի խոսքերը, երբ նա ասաց Երկու մեծագույն պատվիրանները տալուց հետո՝ «Այս երկու պատվիրանների վրա են հիմնված ամբողջ Օրենքը և Մարգարեները» (Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոսի 22:40) և «Մի կարծեք, թե ես եկա օրենքը կամ մարգարեները քանդելու. ես չեկա քանդելու, այլ կատարելու» (Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոսի 5:17)։

Եվ վերջում մի բան էլ. դաժանության, հանցագործության, ահաբեկչության.... հարցերում «հարաբերական ճշմարտություն» սկզբունքը խլել է հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք, դարձրել է դժբախտ միլիոնավորների և վախի մեջ է պահում միլիարդավորների։

*Փաստ է, որ ճշմարտության հարաբերական լինելը ավելի լավը չի դարձրել աշխարհը։*

----------

Գևոր (09.09.2009), Ուլուանա (08.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Արիացի շնորհակալ եմ իմաստալից և ինձ համար օգտակար գրառման համար։ Հետաքրքիր բաներ իմացա, որոնց մասին չէի մտածել։ Ասածիդ էությունը հասկացա ու համաձայն եմ, բայց մեր տեսակետները մի քիչ տարբեր են։




> Ու հիմիկվա վատ բարքերն ու արարքները հեչ նրանից չեն, որ որոշ մարդիկ ճշմարտությունը համարում են հարաբերական:


Ասածս էրեխայական կարող է հնչել ու չափազանց միամիտ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ անաչառ մոտեցման դեպքում այդպես չի լինի։ Պատկերացրու ես թուրք եմ դու հայ։ Իմ համար բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է չսպանելը, քո համար էլ։ Երկուսս էլ ճշմարտությունը սիրող մարդիկ ենք ու ուզում ենք ապրել ճշմարտության համաձայն, կամ հայերեն ասած՝ ճշտով  :Wink:  Ո՞նց ես կարծում, մենք երբևէ իրար կսպանենք։




> հասարակական ճշմարտություններն են, որոնք ստեղծվում են մարդկային հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար ու ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից: Այսպիսի ճշմարտություններն արտահայտվում են բարոյական սկզբունքների, կրոնական դոգմաների ու վերջապես օրենսգրքերի միջոցով: Իմ կարծիքով, նման տիպի ճշմարտությունները սուբյեկտիվ են ու հարաբերական, քանի որ ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից ու կախված են մարդկանց տվյալ պահին ունեցած պատկերացումներից ու գիտելիքներից:


Այո մարդու ստեղծածը կարող է լինել հարաբերական, սուբյեկտիվ և շատ կարճ կյանք ունեցող՝ ոչ մնայուն։ Բայց մի հարց։ Արդյո՞ք քո նշած նույն բնության օրենքը չի կարող լինել մարդու մեջ դրված։ Ցանկանում եմ կրկնել վերևի մեկնաբանությանս մեջ նշած միտքը։ Ինպչե՞ս կբացատրես այն փաստը, որ իրարից տարբեր շատ մշակույթներում միևնույն արարքը դատապարտելի է։ Օրինակ՝ արյունապղծություն, անասնապղծություն, ծնողապղծություն, մարդասպանություն..... Ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդը ստեղծել այնպիսի օրենք, որը դարեր շարունակ փոխանցվի մարդկային սերնդներին։




> Օրինակ, կարող ենք ասել, որ բարոյական օրենք է, որ մարդ պետք է սիրի ու օգնի իր ծնողին: Բայց ով կարող է ասել, որ սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է? Նույնիսկ ծնող գաղափարը չի բացարձակ, քանի որ այսօր կարող է մարդ ստեղծվել, առանց այլ մարդկանց միջնորդության: Հետևաբար այս օրենքը հարաբերական է: Ու ընդհանրապես հասարակական բոլոր օրենքներն էլ հարաբերական են:


Այստեղ խոսքը ոչ թե մեկ օրենքի մասին է, այլ արժեքների մի ամբողջ համակարգի։ Ի՞նչն է երեխային մղում ծնողին հարգել, սիրել ու խնամել։ Չէ՞ որ օրենսդրության մեջ նման օրենք չկա։ 

Փաստորեն ծնողին օգնելը դա ճշմարտության *դրսևորումներից* մեկն է։ Բայց սկզբունքը՝ հիմնական ճշմարտությունը, որը մղում է ծնողին հարգել, դա սերն է (ու մի գուցե շատ ուրիշ բաներ, որ մեր խելքը չի հասնում դրանց).... ու այս ճշմարտությունը կիրառելը կարող է ունենալ տարբեր դրսևորումներ, անգամ եթե մարդ որբ է, կամ չգիտի ով են իր իրական ծնողները։

Ճշմարտություն ու սկզբունք չունեցող մարդը, նման դեպքում կարող է դառնալ էգոիստ, ու կյանքից նեղացած մեկը։ Բայց այն մարդը ով սիրում է, երբեք իր դառը մանկության մուռը չի հանի ուրիշներից։

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), Գևոր (09.09.2009), Ուլուանա (08.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ասածս էրեխայական կարող է հնչել ու չափազանց միամիտ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ անաչառ մոտեցման դեպքում այդպես չի լինի։ Պատկերացրու ես թուրք եմ դու հայ։ Իմ համար բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է չսպանելը, քո համար էլ։ Երկուսս էլ ճշմարտությունը սիրող մարդիկ ենք ու ուզում ենք ապրել ճշմարտության համաձայն, կամ հայերեն ասած՝ ճշտով  Ո՞նց ես կարծում, մենք երբևէ իրար կսպանենք։


Պարզ է, որ չենք սպանի, բայց ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց համար է չսպանելը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն: Դու նշեցիր, որ անաչառ մոտեցման դեպքում դա այդպես չի լինի: Այո, դու ճիշտ ես, բայց երբ ասում ես "անաչառ մոտեցում", դա արդեն ճշմարտությունից դուրս է, քանի որ անաչառ հասկացությունը մարդկային հասկացություն է ու ամեն մարդ դա իր ձևով է հասկանում: Կոնկրետ ես ընդամենրը ճշմարտության հարաբերական ու բացարձակ լինելու կապն էի քննարկում ու այդ առումով, ճշմարտության բացարձակ լինելը բավարար պայման չէ, որ մարդկային անարդարությունները վերանան, քանի որ նույն ձևով անարդար սկզբունքն էլ կարող է լինել բացարձակ ճշմարտություն: Օրինակ, դու հայ ես, ես թուրք: Երկուսիս համար էլ կարող է բացարձակ ճշմարտություն լինել մեկը մյուս ազգի ներկայացուցչին սպանելը: Հետևաբար կարելի է պնդել այսպես.
*եթե ճշմարտությունը լինի բացարձակ ու անաչառ, ապա մարդկային շատ անարդարություններ կվերանան:*




> Այո մարդու ստեղծածը կարող է լինել հարաբերական, սուբյեկտիվ և շատ կարճ կյանք ունեցող՝ ոչ մնայուն։ Բայց մի հարց։ Արդյո՞ք քո նշած նույն բնության օրենքը չի կարող լինել մարդու մեջ դրված։ Ցանկանում եմ կրկնել վերևի մեկնաբանությանս մեջ նշած միտքը։ *Ինպչե՞ս կբացատրես այն փաստը, որ իրարից տարբեր շատ մշակույթներում միևնույն արարքը դատապարտելի է։ Օրինակ՝ արյունապղծություն, անասնապղծություն, ծնողապղծություն, մարդասպանություն.....* Ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդը ստեղծել այնպիսի օրենք, որը դարեր շարունակ փոխանցվի մարդկային սերնդներին։


Շատ լավ ու ինձ շատ հետաքրքրող հարց բարձրացրեցիր: Ասեմ քեզ, երկար եմ մտածել այս հարցի շուրջ: Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքել է, թե ինչպես է եղել, որ տարբեր քաղաքակրթություն ունեցող ու զարգացվածության աստիճան անցած հասարակարգերը ու նույնիսկ տարբեր կրոնները միևնույն ձևով վերաբերվում մարդկային հարաբերությունների մի շարք հարցերին: Էստեղ երկու տարբերակ կա, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրին էլ ես հակված եմ հավատալու ու ոչ մեկը իմ մոտ դեռևս չի գերակշռում.
1. Պարզ է, որ բոլոր ազգերը ու բոլոր հասարակությունները ունեն մեկ ընդհանուր նախնի ու բոլոր մարդիկ առաջացել են այդ ընդհանուր նախնի ցեղից: Հետևաբար շատ հավանական է, որ այդ նախնի ցեղի մեջ էլ հենց ընդունված է եղել այնպիսի սկզբունքներ, որոնք մինչև այսօր փոխանցվում են սերնդե սերունդ: Իսկ կրոնները իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը միշտ կառուցում են հիմնվելով մարդկային հարաբերությունների վրա, հետևաբար կրոններում ամրագրված սկզբունքների ընդհանրությունն էլ հենց գալիս է այդ նախնի ցեղի նշված սկզբունքներից:
2. Ոչ պակաս հավանական տարբերակ է քո ասածը, որ հենց մարդու մեջ ներդրված են բնության օրենքներ: Չէ որ վերջ ի վերջո մարդը բնության արգասիք է ու ստեղծված է բնությունից, հետևաբար մարդու ուղեղի մեջ կարող է ի սկզբանե ներդրված է ինֆորմացիա, որը անփոփոխ է ու հավերժ, ինչպես բնության մյուս օրենքները:
Դեռևս դժվար է պարզել, թե այս երկու տեսակետներից որն է ավելի ճիշտ, իսկ միգուցե երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են:



> Այստեղ խոսքը ոչ թե մեկ օրենքի մասին է, այլ արժեքների մի ամբողջ համակարգի։ Ի՞նչն է երեխային մղում ծնողին հարգել, սիրել ու խնամել։ Չէ՞ որ օրենսդրության մեջ նման օրենք չկա։ 
> 
> Փաստորեն ծնողին օգնելը դա ճշմարտության *դրսևորումներից* մեկն է։ Բայց սկզբունքը՝ հիմնական ճշմարտությունը, որը մղում է ծնողին հարգել, դա սերն է (ու մի գուցե շատ ուրիշ բաներ, որ մեր խելքը չի հասնում դրանց).... ու այս ճշմարտությունը կիրառելը կարող է ունենալ տարբեր դրսևորումներ, անգամ եթե մարդ որբ է, կամ չգիտի ով են իր իրական ծնողները։
> 
> Ճշմարտություն ու սկզբունք չունեցող մարդը, նման դեպքում կարող է դառնալ էգոիստ, ու կյանքից նեղացած մեկը։ Բայց այն մարդը ով սիրում է, երբեք իր դառը մանկության մուռը չի հանի ուրիշներից։


Այստեղ կրկին գալիս ենք վերոհիշյալ եզրակացությանը, որ եթե մարդը ունենա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, լինի անաչառ ու սիրող, ապա նա երբեք չի դառնա էգոիստ ու կյանքից նեղացած:  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իրականում միակ  բացարձակ ճշմարտություն գոյություն չունի  համենայն դեպս մեր մոլորակում :  :Jpit: 
Ճշմարտությունը կարող է լինել և' բազմակողմանի,   և' կոնկրետ`միանշանակ որոշված, և' հարաբերական:
Օրինակ վերցնենք ինչ- որ ճշմարիտ հավասարություն`2 x 2 =4 , ճշմարիտ է չէ՞ այս   հավասարությունը; Իհարկե ճշմարիտ է,  բայց միակը չէ, նաև գոյություն ունեն այլ ճշմարիտ հավասարություններ, օրինակ 3 х 3 = 9:  Ճշմարտությունները շատ են...
Երկրորդ  հերթին այն  կարող է լինել և' կոնկրետ ճշմարտություն և' հարաբերական; Տասական համակարգում է  երկու անգամ երկուսը չորս, երկուականում`100 է,   չորսական համակարգում ` 10,  և այլն , այսինքն միակ բացարձակ  ճշմարտություն գոյություն չունի: Ճշմարտությունը բացարձակ է մասնավոր դեպքերում: 
Իսկ կրոնի տեսանկյունից նայելիս գալիս ենք լրիվ հակասական  մտքի, քանի որ ասվում է` Ես Հիսուս Քրիստոսն եմ, ես եմ ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը : 
*Ճշմարտություն*- Հիսուս Քրիստոս
Հիսուս Քրիստոս- Աստված
Աստված- *Բացարձակ*

Ճշմարտություն- Բացարձակ  :Sad:  , այս դեպքում ճշմարտության հարաբերական լինելը բացառվում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Գևոր

մյուս կողմից երբ Քրիստոսին հարցնում են (կարծեմ Պիղատոսը), թե ինչ է ճշմարտությունը, նա *պատասխանում է լռությամբ ....*

----------


## ranchpar

ճշմարտությունը  մեծամասնությունն  է  որոշում...անկախ  նրանից  թե  այդ  ճշմարտություն  կոչվածը  որքանով  է  համնկնում  մարդկային  կյանքին  չվտանգելու  հարցերին և  դրանից  բխող  պատճառահետևանքային  կապերին....(միանգամից  ղոր  մտքով  գրեցի,հասկացողները  կհասկանան :Smile:  :Wink: )

----------


## Ռեդ

> ճշմարտությունը մեծամասնությունն է որոշում


Մեծամասնությունը ճշմարտության համար չափանիշ չէ:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Իրականում միակ  բացարձակ ճշմարտություն գոյություն չունի  համենայն դեպս մեր մոլորակում : 
> Ճշմարտությունը կարող է լինել և' բազմակողմանի,   և' կոնկրետ`միանշանակ որոշված, և' հարաբերական:
> Օրինակ վերցնենք ինչ- որ ճշմարիտ հավասարություն`2 x 2 =4 , ճշմարիտ է չէ՞ այս   հավասարությունը; Իհարկե ճշմարիտ է,  բայց միակը չէ, նաև գոյություն ունեն այլ ճշմարիտ հավասարություններ, օրինակ 3 х 3 = 9:  Ճշմարտությունները շատ են...
> Երկրորդ  հերթին այն  կարող է լինել և' կոնկրետ ճշմարտություն և' հարաբերական; Տասական համակարգում է  երկու անգամ երկուսը չորս, երկուականում`100 է,   չորսական համակարգում ` 10,  և այլն , այսինքն միակ բացարձակ  ճշմարտություն գոյություն չունի: Ճշմարտությունը բացարձակ է մասնավոր դեպքերում:


կարծում եմ որ դու խոսում ես լրացումների մասին: մեկը մեկին լրացնում է: 
Մաթեմաթիկայում թվաբանություն /բանել-գործել թվերի հետ/ սկսվում է  սև ու սպիտակից ՝  պայմանականորեն անվանվում  է նաև "1" և "0":
և սկսվում է նրանից, որ 1 + 1 ավելի շատ է, քան 1-ը և դա անվանվում է 2
և այսպես շարունակ:
Ասածս ինչ է, որ մաթեմաթիկան մի խառնիր ֆունդամերտալ տեսություննրեի հետ: Մաթեմաեիկան ապառատ է: Ընդամենը: Հանճարեղ մի բան է, բայց ՝ֆունդամենտալ գիտություննրեի համար ծառայող Ապարատ:

Հ.Գ. հիմա նոր նկատեցի, որ 1 + 1 դա մի լղոզ մեծություն է: Օրինակ  1 խնձոր և 1 խնձորը : Իմանալով այսքանը դու կարող՞ ես ասել, թե ինչքան տեղ են նրանք գրավելու սառնարանում: միայն մոտավոր: Այսինքն այն, որ մենք ունենք խնձոր և խնձոև, դա իր մեջ ոչ մի ճշգրտություն /ճշմարտություն/ չի պարունակում, քանզի ինչ չափողականություն էլ որ կիրառես, դա լինելու է *մոտավոր*  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ճշմարտության մասին շատ պատմություններ կան. ես հիշում եմ դրանցից մեկը, որը լսեցի ընկերոջիցս։

Երկու ընկեր հեռանում են իրենց գյուղից. գնում են արտասահման դրամ վաստակելու նպատակով։

Երկուսն իր համար առանձին աշխատելով վաստակում են որոշ չափի գումար եւ որոշում են վերադառնալ իրենց հայրենի գյուղը։

Ճանապարհին նրանք նստում են մի հով տեղ որ հաց ուտեն։ Հանկարծ ընկերներից մեկը ասում է մյսուսին,–դու քո փողը տուր ինձ, ես գյուղում մի գործ կձեռնարկեմ ու կհարստանամ ու կվերադարձնեմ քեզ քո փողը։

Համաձայնություն չի լինում։ Նա, ով դրամ էր ուզում ընկերոջից, խնդում է մոլագարի պես ու ասում,–միեւնույն է, ես քեզանից այդ փողը կվերցնեմ. կսպանեմ քեզ ու ինձնով կանեմ քո ունեցվածքը. մեկ ա, ոչ ոք չի իմանա դրա մասին…այստեղ մեզանից բացի այլ մարդ չկա։ Ի պատասխան սրա, սպանվողը ասում է վերջին անգամ,–այդ բանը մի արա, միեւնույնը ճիշտը վաղ թե ուշ կբացահայտվի։

Հանում է դանակն ու սպանում ընկերոջը. նրան թաղում է մի ծառի մոտ։ Այդ ժամանակ ոչ ոք չկար նրա մոտ, բացի մի փշոտ քոլից, որին քամին տանում էր այս ու այն կողմ։

Նա գալիս է գյուղ, ու իր ունեցվածքով դառնում գյուղի ամենա հարուստ մարդը. ամուսնանում է հարեւան գյուղի ամենագեղեցիկ աղջկա հետ, ընտանիքի տեր դառնում…

Մի օր, կնոջ հետ նստած նայում են երեխաների խաղը. հանկարծ մի փուշ է անցնում նրանց մոտով։ Ու այս մարդը տեսնելով փուշը մի քմծիծաղ է տալիս։ Կինը հարցնում է ամուսնուն, այդ ի՞նչու այդպես խնդացիր, ի՞նչ է, փուշն այդքան ծիծաղելի՞ է։ Պատասխան կնոջը նա ասում է, թե իբր մի բան հիշեց փշի հետ կապված։ Կինը համառում է, որ նա ասի թե ինչ հուշեր են դրանք։ 

Վերջը պատմում է, թե ինչպես է հարստացել սպանելով մի մարդու, թաքցնելով այն, որ այդ մարդն իր ընկերն էր…ու խնդրում է կնոջը, որ ոչ ոքի չասի այդ մասին։

Ամիսներ են անցնում ու կինը հյուր է կանչում իրենց գյուղացիներից մեկին։ Հյուրասիրության ժամանակ կինը սկսում է իր գլուխը գովել ու միամտաբար պատմում է ամուսնու հարստանալու պատմությունը։

Հյուրը լսելով այս ամենը հիշում է այն ընկերներին, որոնք գնացին արտասահման աշխատելու եւ միայն նրանցից մեկը ետ վերադարձավ տուն։ Ու գլխի է ընկնում, որ այն մարդը, ում սպանել է, հենց իր ընկերն է եղել։

Լուրը տարածվում է գյուղով մեկ։ 

Լինում է դատ, դատաստան։ 

Պարզվում է ճշմարտությունը։

----------


## Գևոր

երբ մարդը ծնվում է, նա ոչինչ չգիտի ճշմարտության մասին;
*"Ճշմարտություն" տերմինը մարդիկ են հորինել:*

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (25.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (18.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական բան է ու կախված է մարդու անձնական փիլիսոփայություններից.... Նայած ինչի հավատում ինչ կրոնի ես պատկանում... Քրիստոնայների մոտ ճշմարիտը պիտի որ Աստված լինի, աթեիստները շատ են նշում <ճշմարիտը մարդու խիղճն է>, սատանիստները ճշմարիտը տեսնում են <Սատանայի > մեջ....

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Շատ բարդ թեմաներից մեկնա որի մասին կարելիա շատ երկար խոսել ներկա դրությամբ ճշմարտություն չկա ասում ու անում են ինչը ձերքա տալիս: Այստեղից հարց է ծագում ուր մնաց մարդկային խիղճ ասվածը: Շատ լավ կլիներ որ եսօր բոլորը լինեին ճշմարտության կողմից:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Շատ լավ կլիներ որ եսօր բոլորը լինեին ճշմարտության կողմից:


Բայց ախր որն ա ճշմարտությունը՞ հարցը էտա, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ էր Էնվեր փաշայի համար, քո համար ճշմարիտ չէ, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ է մարդասպանի համար մեր համար ճշմարիտ չէ, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ է Սատանայի համար Աստծո համար ճշմարիտ չէ, որն է ճշմարիտը որ բոլորը ճշմարիտ լինեն,.... մեր մեծ մասի համար մենք լիարժեք ճշմարիտ ենք, բայց աշխարհը դրանից չի փոխվում այլ ավելի է փչանում..

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (25.10.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

> Բայց ախր որն ա ճշմարտությունը՞ հարցը էտա, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ էր Էնվեր փաշայի համար, քո համար ճշմարիտ չէ, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ է մարդասպանի համար մեր համար ճշմարիտ չէ, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ է Սատանայի համար Աստծո համար ճշմարիտ չէ, որն է ճշմարիտը որ բոլորը ճշմարիտ լինեն,.... մեր մեծ մասի համար մենք լիարժեք ճշմարիտ ենք, բայց աշխարհը դրանից չի փոխվում այլ ավելի է փչանում..


Այդ ամենը մեզանիցա գալիս:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ճշմարտությունը տարբեր ժամանակներում մարդու խղճի արտահայտումն է։ 
Այն սովորաբար զգացմունք է, որն ի հայտ է գալիս հորմոնալ զարգացումների, եւ հարաբերությունների արժեվորման ժամանակ։ Այն ֆիկցիա է. բավականին ճկուն մի էմոցիա, որի մոտավոր արդյունքը հիմնված է մարդկանց (միգուցե եւ այլ–մոլորակայինների) կողմից հորինված կյանքի ուղեցույցից։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդը չի կարող բացահայտել ճշմարտությունը՝ կյանքի ու մահվան ընթացքում. ճշմարտությունը կբացահայտվի միայն վերջնական՝ ոչ մոտավոր արդյունքով. սակայն առ այսօր մարդը փաստում է հակառակը՝ նա փնտրում է ճշմարտությունը։ Իսկ արդյո՞ք նա կգտնի ճշմարտությունը. ես փնտրում եմ այն, սակայն դեռ չեմ գտել։

----------

Դատարկություն (25.10.2009)

----------


## Agni

Ինչ Բարդ հարց էէէէէ. Ըստ իս ճշմարտությունը մի գաղափար է, որը պետք է չունենա կեղծ ու թարս կողմեր, այն է, որ մարդիկ իսկապես ողջ կյանքում փորձում են բացահայտել, բայց շատ քչերին է հաջողվում հասնել այդ բացահայտմանը և վերջում էլ գուցե նրանց բացահայտումն էլ սուբյեկտիվ է....մի խոսքով ճշմարտությունը ճշմարտությունն է...

----------

Գևոր (31.10.2009), Դատարկություն (26.10.2009), յոգի (15.12.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Չշմարտությունը մեկն է, որին ձգտում են բոլորը:

----------

յոգի (15.12.2009)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Ճշմարտությունը այն բովանդակությունն է ,որը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը:

----------

Gayl (14.09.2010)

----------


## Sonatina

Ճշմարտությունը ?... Ճշմարտությունն այնքան մաքուր,վսեմ,անապակ,չգիտեմ,բառեր չեմ գտնում…Երևի կհամաձայնեք,որ ինչպիսին էլ որ լինի ճշմարտությունը, այն միշտ թեթևության զգացում է պարգևում։

----------


## Կաթիլ

ճշմարտությունն այն է, ինչից վախենում են շատերը  :Jpit:

----------


## My World My Space

Ճշմարտությունը մեծամասնության, կամ ուժեղ փոքրամասնության տեսակետի պարտադրումն է մյուսներին.... © MWMS

----------

Ariadna (15.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.09.2010)

----------


## Arpine

> *Չշմարտությունը մեկն է*, որին ձգտում են բոլորը:


Վստա՞հ ես.
Այս դեպքում գալիս ենք այս հարցին *Ճշմարությունը հաստատուն, թե՞ հարաբերական է.*






> Բայց ախր որն ա ճշմարտությունը՞ հարցը էտա, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ էր Էնվեր փաշայի համար, քո համար ճշմարիտ չէ, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ է մարդասպանի համար մեր համար ճշմարիտ չէ, ինչ որ ճշմարիտ է Սատանայի համար Աստծո համար ճշմարիտ չէ, որն է ճշմարիտը որ բոլորը ճշմարիտ լինեն,.... մեր մեծ մասի համար մենք լիարժեք ճշմարիտ ենք, բայց աշխարհը դրանից չի փոխվում այլ ավելի է փչանում..


Այո ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է, որովհետև մարդիկ, նրանց մտածելակերպն ու աշխարհհայացքն է տարբեր. իսկ ինչ կասեք էնպիսի ճշմարտության մասին ինչպիսին օրինակ երկրի գնդաձև (էլիպսաձև) լինելն է.

----------


## melancholia

կյանքում ամենինչ հարաբերական է, ինչպես նաև ճշմարտություն  ասածը:ՈՒ նաև ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ տարբեր մարդկանց շահերից ելնելով է դիտարկվում ճշմարտության գաղափարը, այլ նաև տարբեր ժամանակներում, տարբեր արժեքային համակարգում ու լրիվ տարբեր ոլորտներում: ուստի նույն ,,ճշմարտությունը,, ամենամեծ սուտն է, կախված թե որտեղ, ինչպես ու ինչ պայմաններում է գործում.

----------


## Erkrazi

Ճշմարտությունը,  հիմքային  չափորոշիչների  և  դրանց  գործուն դրսեվորման  համնկնելիությունն  է:Քանզի ծավալման  պրոցեսի և  նրանով  պայմանավորված  փուլայնության ու  մասնագիտացման  պատճառով  վերջիններս  չեն  համնկմում  գործում  է  թերմոդինամիկայի  երկրորդ  օրենքը', ցանկացած փակ  համակարգ  ձգտում  է  քաոսի,  իսկ  հասարակոթյան  պարագայում  այլափոխյում  է  բարոյականություն  կոչվածը:
Ցանկացած  փակ  համակարգում  դիտվում   է  էնտրոպիայի  աճ,  որը  մինչև  որոշակի  արժեք  հակակշռվում  է  բաղադրիչների  իմպուլսների  ավելացմամբ  մինչև  համակրգը   կրիտիկական  սահմանին  է  հասնում; հասարակության  պարագայում,   հակաշռումը   դրսեվորվում  է  նյութապաշտությամբ և  մասնագիտացման  խորացմամբ  և  ռոբոտային-  կաղապարային  մտածելավոճով:
Գոյություն  ունի   օրինաչափություն,  որը  համակարգը  վերադարձնում  է  բնականոն  վիճակի,  նրա  էությունը  կայանում  է  հիմքային ստանդարտի   և  ուղեծրային  դրսեվորման  համնկնելիության  մեջ,  իսկ  կրոնը  այն  բացատրում  է  Ատծո  որդու   այցելությամբ:
Ձեզ  հետաքրքրում  է  ճշմարտությունը? ...ավելի  լավ  է  հեռու  մնալ  նրանից,  դա  ներկան  պահպանելու  միակ  հնարավորությունն է:

----------


## Ավետիք

Ճշմարտությունը միակն է և բացարձակ: Եթե Ճշմարտությունը լիներ հարաբերական և չտարբերվեր ստից, ապա կյանքն անիմաստ կլիներ… անգամ չէր լինի: Կյանքը, սերը, լույսը, արդարությունը, ինքնազոհաբերումն ուրիշի փրկության համար՝ բաղկացուցիչ մասերն են Ճշմարտության:

----------

Meme (26.09.2011), Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Erkrazi

Էությունը,  կամ  Լոգոսը  մեկն  է,  սակայն   այն   պետք  է  նաև դրսեվորվի  գոյությամբ;  տարբեր կառուցվացքային  մակարդակների կնտեքստում  ընթացող  փոխազդեցությամբ:Ինչ?  է  նշանակում; "Ճշմարտությունը  չտարբերվեր   ստից"  արտահայտությունը;  սուտը  ճջմարտության   թերացմամբ,  հաձախ  նաեվ  բացակայությամբ  ձյվակերպված   պնդումն է,  ատելությունը'  սիրո,  մութը   լույսի  բացակայությունն է,  ցուրտը'  ջերմության:
Երբևէ, չեք  հարցրել  Ձեզ,  թե  ինչու  են  պատերեզմից  առաջ   հակամարտող  կողմերը  սկսում  ինտենսիվ  կերպով  ստել?

----------


## Cindrella Man

Հետաքրքիր ա, բայց... 2006ից 2011ի վերջը էս թեման դեռ քննարկվում ա, տեսնես քանի՞ մարդ  ստացավ ճշմարտության մասին  իր հարցերին պատասխան, ու թե քանիսն ամրապնդեց  իր արդեն ձևավորված պատկերացումները: 
    Նույնիսկ մեր ֆիզիկական  գոյության փաստը  կարելի ա էնքան  հարցականներով պաշարել, որ մտածելու  տեղիք  կտա. «...իսկ մենք իրականում կա՞նք». էլ ուր մնաց ճշմարտությունը…

----------


## Katka

> Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ է երկրագնդի վրա ճշմարտության մարմնավորումը։  Միգուցե ճշմարտությունը չո՞ւնի նյութայական մարմնավորում։ Կամ էլ ճշմարտությունը մեր մոտակայքում է և մարդն ի վիճակի չէ այն գտնելու, քանի որ սուզված ենք մեղքերի ու չարության մեջ։ Կամ ընդհանրապես ճշմարտություն չկա։ Այն ընդամենը հարաբերականություն է։ Կամ այն կա, պարզապես մենք չգիտենք ինչում է կայանում նրա էությունը։ Ես երկար եմ փնտրել ճշմարտություն և չեմ գտել այն։


Չկա ճշմարտություն:

----------

Artgeo (10.11.2011), Freeman (10.11.2011), Արէա (10.11.2011), Ներսես_AM (11.11.2011)

----------


## luys747

Ճշմարտությունը կենդանի է իմ կարծիքով: Նա ճիշտ պատասխանն է բոլոր հարցերի: Այն շատ քաղցր է, որովհետեվ սնունդ է մարդու հոգու համար, եվ միաժամանակ շաաաատ դառը, որովհետեվ դեղ է: Այն ուտելիս կարող է փսխման ռեակցիա առաջանալ մարդկանց մոտ, եվ նրանց թվում է, որ դեղը վատն է, սակայն այդ մեր ներսի սուտն է, որ չի դիմանում: եթե կարողանանք այդ սուտը փսխել, այն ժամանակ Ճշմարտությունը կապրի մեր մեջ:

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012), Ավետիք (09.03.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ճշմարտությունը՝ դա կյանքն է և ճանապարհը դեպի Լույսը:

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճշմարտությունը՝ դա կյանքն է և ճանապարհը դեպի Լույսը:


Այսինքն՝ կյանքը և ճանապարհը դեպի մարդու աչքի համար տեսանելի էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթումը, որը պատասխանատու է տեսողության զգայարանի համար, և որի ալիքների երկարությունը տատանվում է 380 նանոմետրից մինչև 740 նանոմետր, իսկ հաճախականության տիրույթը` 405 տերահերցից մինչև 790:  :Xeloq:

----------

Arpine (09.03.2012), Freeman (09.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Աթեիստ (09.03.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Այսինքն՝ կյանքը և ճանապարհը դեպի մարդու աչքի համար տեսանելի էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթումը, որը պատասխանատու է տեսողության զգայարանի համար, և որի ալիքների երկարությունը տատանվում է 380 նանոմետրից մինչև 740 նանոմետր, իսկ հաճախականության տիրույթը` 405 տերահերցից մինչև 790:


Նաև այդ լույսի …, բայց առավել հոգու և գիտակցության Լույսի:
Առանց առաջինի՝ մեր տեսողության զգայարանի համար, անգամ թթվածին չի արտադրվի… Առանց երկրորդի՝ հոգու և գիտակցության համար, մարդ չի տարբերվի անասունից…

----------

luys747 (25.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Թեման ամբողջությամբ դեռ չեմ կարդացել, սակայն շատ հետաքրքրեց և հետաքրքիր գրառումներ կան: Մի հարց ունեմ. ճշմարտությունը գոյություն ունի՞ առանց մարդու: Այսինքն այն կլինի՞, եթե մարդը գոյություն չունենա:

----------

Varzor (15.03.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Դա արդեն սոլիպսիզմի թեման ա  :Jpit: 

Ամեն դեպքում, 50000 տարի արաջ ել պետք ա որ չշմարտություն լիներ, ըստ իս:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Տարախալների համար կներեք, հայերեն.ամ-ով եմ գրում  :Pardon:

----------


## armen9494

> Դա արդեն սոլիպսիզմի թեման ա 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, 50000 տարի արաջ ել պետք ա որ չշմարտություն լիներ, ըստ իս: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Տարախալների համար կներեք, հայերեն.ամ-ով եմ գրում


Մի քիչ առաջ էի կարդում Էնշտեյնի ու Տագորի հարցազրույցը, ճիշտ է՝ շատ բաներ չհասկացա, բայց այս հարցը հետաքրքրեց: Ավելի շուտ համաձայն եմ այն կարծիքի հետ, որ առանց մարդու ճշմարտությունը գոյություն չունի:

----------


## Varzor

> Թեման ամբողջությամբ դեռ չեմ կարդացել, սակայն շատ հետաքրքրեց և հետաքրքիր գրառումներ կան: Մի հարց ունեմ. ճշմարտությունը գոյություն ունի՞ առանց մարդու: Այսինքն այն կլինի՞, եթե մարդը գոյություն չունենա:


Ըստ էության մարդու համար գոյություն ունի միայն այն ճշմարտությունը, որնը առանց իրեն գոյություն չունի:
Ճշմարտույթունը մարդկային պատկերացմամբ, սահմանմանբ ևներկայացմամբ պայմանականա հասկացողություն է: Այդպիսի "ճշմարտություններ" շատ են:
Օրինակ` շիշը կիսով չափ դատարկ է կամ շիշը կիսով չափ լիքն է: Երկուսն էլ իրական երևույթի նկարագրություններ են` մարդկային ճշմարտռույթուններ են, բայց պայմանականորեն տարեր են:

----------

armen9494 (16.03.2012), Նիկեա (29.07.2014)

----------


## Ալիք

Ես եմ Ճանապարհը, Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը… Հովհ. 14.6
Դեռ ոչ ոք այսպիսի խոսքեր չի ասել իմ կարծիքով, Հիսուսից բացի, և ես համոզված եմ դրանում.

----------

luys747 (25.03.2012), Ավետիք (05.05.2012), հովարս (25.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ չի լինի՞ ասել, ճիշտը մարդուց կախված չէ, բայց առանց մարդկության չկա:

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ չի լինի՞ ասել, ճիշտը մարդուց կախված չէ, բայց առանց մարդկության չկա:


Էն կարգին հաղորդումը տեսել ե՞ս, որ ասում ա «էդ ոչ մեկ չգիտի » :Jpit: 

Ամեն ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ա, ճիշտ ա էն , ինչը դու ճիշտ ես համարում, որովհետև տարբերություն չկա թե քեզանից դուրս ինչն ա ճշմարիտ կամ կա՞ արդյոք ճշմարտություն քեզանից դուրս: 

Էս իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն Էր :Jpit:

----------

armen9494 (16.03.2012), Նիկեա (29.07.2014)

----------


## armen9494

> Էն կարգին հաղորդումը տեսել ե՞ս, որ ասում ա «էդ ոչ մեկ չգիտի »
> 
> Ամեն ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ա, ճիշտ ա էն , ինչը դու ճիշտ ես համարում, որովհետև տարբերություն չկա թե քեզանից դուրս ինչն ա ճշմարիտ կամ կա՞ արդյոք ճշմարտություն քեզանից դուրս: 
> 
> Էս իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն Էր


քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հեսա իմ օբյեկտիվ ուղեղը կվառես  :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (25.03.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով հեսա իմ օբյեկտիվ ուղեղը կվառես


:Դ դե կարևորը առաջին տողն էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Նետ

> Էն կարգին հաղորդումը տեսել ե՞ս, որ ասում ա «էդ ոչ մեկ չգիտի »
> 
> Ամեն ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ա, ճիշտ ա էն , ինչը դու ճիշտ ես համարում, որովհետև *տարբերություն չկա թե քեզանից դուրս ինչն ա ճշմարիտ կամ կա՞ արդյոք ճշմարտություն քեզանից դուրս:* 
> 
> Էս իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն Էր


Freeman ջան ինչպե՞ս թէ կարևոր չի։Մարդ արարածի ստեղծումը հաստատ սկսվել է մարդու գիտակցությունից  անկախ. այսինքն  մարդուց դուրս։Ուստի ՙ_ դրսի_ ՚կմրծիքը կարևոր է։

----------

Ավետիք (31.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Freeman ջան ինչպե՞ս թէ կարևոր չի։Մարդ արարածի ստեղծումը հաստատ սկսվել է մարդու գիտակցությունից  անկախ. այսինքն  մարդուց դուրս։Ուստի ՙ_ դրսի_ ՚կմրծիքը կարևոր է։


Նկատի ունեմ, եթե դու մածունը սև ես տեսնում, էլ կարևոր չի թե ինքն իրականում ինչ գույն ունի: Իհարկե կարող ես  փնտրել իրական գույնը, մեկ ա ինքը քո համար սև ա, անկախ նրանից թե քանի հոգի են սպիտակ  կամ կանաչ տեսնում :Smile: 

Հիմա եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հավատում ա, որ իրան այլմոլորակայիններն են ստեղծել, իրա համար էդ ա ճշմարտությունը, անկախ նրանից թե իրան ով/ ինչ ա ստեղծել, կամ ստեղծե՞լ ա արդյոք: Իհարկե դա օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը չի փոխում, այսինքն ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվում, փոխվում ա մենակ ճշմարտության մասին քո պատկերացումը, ինչը հենց քո համար ճշմարտությունն ա:

----------

Arpine (25.03.2012), Գեա (25.03.2012), Մուշու (27.07.2014), Նիկեա (29.07.2014)

----------


## luys747

> Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ չի լինի՞ ասել, ճիշտը մարդուց կախված չէ, բայց առանց մարդկության չկա:


Այո, ճշմարտությունը մարդուց կախված չէ, բայց մարդը նրա անբաժանելի մասն է: Ամեն ինչ Նրանով ստեղծվեց եվ Նրա համար:

----------

Ավետիք (03.08.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվում, փոխվում ա մենակ ճշմարտության մասին քո պատկերացումը, ինչը հենց քո համար ճշմարտությունն ա:


Ամեն դեպքում ընդունում ես որ կա օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն։Այդ դեպքում  շատ կարևոր է որ մարդը իր  պատկերացրած ճշմարտությունը  գտնի ու համաձայնեցնի օբ. ճշմարտության հետ։Այլապես շատ անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակների մեջ կարող է հայտնվել։

----------

Ավետիք (31.05.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Այո, ճշմարտությունը մարդուց կախված չէ, բայց մարդը նրա անբաժանելի մասն է: *Ամեն ինչ Նրանով ստեղծվեց* եվ Նրա համար:


իսկ ի՞նչ աղբյուր կարող ես վկայակոչել որտեղ ասվում է որ ամեն ինչ նրանով(Մարդո՞վ) ստեղծվեց։

----------


## luys747

> իսկ ի՞նչ աղբյուր կարող ես վկայակոչել որտեղ ասվում է որ ամեն ինչ նրանով(Մարդո՞վ) ստեղծվեց։


  Նրանով, այսինքն Հիսուսով, ես մեծատառ եմ գրել:"… ամէն ինչ *Նրանո՛վ* եւ *Նրա՛* համար ստեղծուեց. (Կողոսացիս 1:17) ⁶ Յիսուս նրանց ասաց. "Ես եմ Ճանապարհը եւ *Ճշմարտութիւնը* եւ Կեանքը… " (Հովհ 14:6)

----------

Ավետիք (31.05.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

ճջմարտությւնը խափեության հականիջն է, երբ մարդիկ դժվարանում են հավատալ անգամ ճջմարտությունն են կասկածի տակ առնում նրանից է , որ այդ ճջմարտությունը ջատ է փոխարինվել ստով , աշխատենք քիչ ստել, որ ամեն անգամ չմտացենք ինչպես դուրս գանք այդ ստի տակից :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը։ Ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ է երկրագնդի վրա ճշմարտության մարմնավորումը։  Միգուցե ճշմարտությունը չո՞ւնի նյութայական մարմնավորում։ Կամ էլ ճշմարտությունը մեր մոտակայքում է և մարդն ի վիճակի չէ այն գտնելու, քանի որ սուզված ենք մեղքերի ու չարության մեջ։ Կամ ընդհանրապես ճշմարտություն չկա։ Այն ընդամենը հարաբերականություն է։ Կամ այն կա, պարզապես մենք չգիտենք ինչում է կայանում նրա էությունը։ Ես երկար եմ փնտրել ճշմարտություն և չեմ գտել այն։


Ճշմարտությունը սուբեկտի կողմից իրականության հենց այնպիսի վերարտադրումն է ինչպիսին այն կա գիտակցությունից դուրս և նրանից անկախ, օրինակ Երկրի վրա լինում է գիշեր և ցերեկ:

----------

Jarre (27.07.2014), Sambitbaba (31.07.2014), Նիկեա (29.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ճշմարտությունը սուբեկտի կողմից իրականության հենց այնպիսի վերարտադրումն է ինչպիսին այն կա գիտակցությունից դուրս և նրանից անկախ, օրինակ Երկրի վրա լինում է գիշեր և ցերեկ:


Ընդհանուր մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, Զաքար ջան։ Բայց որ խորանում ես «գիշերն» ու «ցերեն» էլ գիտակցության միջի վերարտադրումն է՝ գիտակցության կողմից ստեղծված տիեզերքի և աշխարհի ընկալման սուբյեկտիվ մոդելներից մեկն է։

----------

Enna Adoly (27.07.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ընդհանուր մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, Զաքար ջան։ Բայց որ խորանում ես «գիշերն» ու «ցերեն» էլ գիտակցության միջի վերարտադրումն է՝ գիտակցության կողմից ստեղծված տիեզերքի և աշխարհի ընկալման սուբյեկտիվ մոդելներից մեկն է։


Ոնց Jarre ջան ուզում ես ասել մենք գոյություն չունենք? մատերիան թվացիալ է, կյանքն էլ գաղափարների աշխարհ?  :LOL:

----------


## melancholia

Իսկ գուցե ճշմարտություն ասած գոյություն չունի առհասարակ?:

----------


## keyboard

> Ոնց Jarre ջան ուզում ես ասել մենք գոյություն չունենք? մատերիան թվացիալ է, կյանքն էլ գաղափարների աշխարհ?



Հա, ծանոթ չէ՞ս էդ տեսությանը  :Think:  The Matrix ֆիլմը մի հատ էլ նայի, ահագին բան կփոխվի քո պատկերացումներում  :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Հա, ծանոթ չէ՞ս էդ տեսությանը  The Matrix ֆիլմը մի հատ էլ նայի, ահագին բան կփոխվի քո պատկերացումներում


Փաստորեն  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Փաստորեն


Էս դեպքում՝ լյա փաստողեն  :Smile:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Վերանալով ճշմարտության ընկալման  գեղարվեստական, կրոնական , սոցիալական կամ  խնդրի վերաբերյալ նման այլ մոտեցումներից ,պետք է նախ և առաջ  ճշմարտությունը դիտարկել որպես *Բովանդակություն*, այնուհետև որպես այնպիսի  բովանդակություն որը կհամապատասխանի *իրականությանը*: Ըստ դրա, կարելի է տալ հետևյալ *պարզ*   սահմանումը.   

*Ճշմարտությունը դա այն բովանդակությունն է, որը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը:* 
_
////Պետք է նկատել որ  այստեղ ունենք ընդամենը  2 հասկացողություն,որոնք պետք է առանձին առանձին հիմնավորել ու պարզաբանել. օրինակ 
Ինչ պետք է հասկանալ իրականություն կամ բովանդակություն ասելով:  _ ////


 Հենվելով տվյալ սահմանման վրա  , կարելի  է կատարել ճշմարտության առավել հետևողական  վերլուծություն,  որի ժամանակ դժվար չի լինի նկատել որ օրինակ  ճշմարտության  *հարաբերականությունը*  ,  գալիս  է  ոչ թե իրականությունից , այլ հենց * բովանդակության  արտահայտչաձևերի սահմանափակությունից*: 
Նաև այն  որ մարդուց կամ  *սուբեկտից* անկախ, ոչ մի  ճշմարտություն էլ   գոյություն    չունի: կա անսահման  իրականություն, կամ իրական աշխարհ, իր   բոլոր  անսահման  դրսևորումներով :Նաև այն  որ Իրականությունն     ու Ճշմարտությունը  նույնական  չեն,  թեև  ճշմարտությունն առանց իրականության չի լինում, նաև այն որ  ճշմարիտ կամ ոչ  ճշմարիտ կարող է լինել միայն բովանդակությունը՝իր  զանազան դրսևորումներով, ոչ թե աթոռը,մարդը, ծառը և այլն և այլն  :Smile:  : Մի խոսքով կարելի է շատ  ու   շատ հետաքրքիր  հետևություններ անել, չնայած որ կրոնական  կամ գեղարվեստական ոճով  մեկնաբանություններն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ    են: :Smile:

----------

